# Short Scenario Based Type Questionnaire (Test)



## Jinsei

Come one come all! I'm playing around with a scenario based typing questionaire and would absolutely LOVE you all to test it out and see how well it works... as well as provide any feedback and perspectives on any bias that may be evident. The end result should be fairly efficient and clear at evaluating type... if it works the way I intend it.

*

SCENARIO 1​
FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.​
- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?

- Imagine those feelings as a physical location on you body, where on your body would you say those feelings are located? 
*

*SCENARIO 2 

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your room mate end up in the same class together. You and your room mate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your room mate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your room mate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.​
- How do you respond to your room mate's request and why?

- Describe your decision making process / what influenced you in making the decision as well as how you would you define what is right / wrong in this scenario and why?

*

*SCENARIO 3​**
FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two. 

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group brainstorming, problem solving, and logically working through the project along side the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it. 

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.​**
- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?

- Describe your thought process / what influenced you in making the choice as well as what aspects of either project appeal to you and why?*


*SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.​
- Describe what sort of activities would help you recharge and that you would enjoy doing after a long week and why?* 
*

SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you two categories.

CATEGORY 1 - Artist, Actor, Musician, Counselor, Teacher, Psychologist, Clergy, Child Care

CATEGORY 2 - Scientist, Engineer, Lawyer, Entrepreneur, Manager, Computer Programer / Analyst, Medical Doctor
*​*
- Which category most appeals to you and what is it about the careers in that category that are appealing?

- Was it difficult or easy to decide between the two categories and why?

- What specific careers most appealed to you across both categories and why?*
*


SCENARIO 6

You are having a nice conversation with one or two close friends. There is a lull in the conversation and there is the opportunity for someone to steer it onto a new topic of their choice.
*​*
- Describe some topics that interest you which you might try to bring up in this setting or that you would hope someone else would bring up.

- What about these topics captures your interest?
*
*

SCENARIO 7

You are the manager and an employee has just presented you two courses of action pertaining to a project you had him/her working on. You need to make a decision on which course of action to implement.

COA 1: Highly efficient and effective, gets the job done and saves time and resources doing so, however a few of the company's policies will have to be bent or broken to accomplish this course of action. Bending these particular policies could possibly cause temporary risk to company resources while the COA is being implemented however, once complete it would go back to business as usual.

COA 2: Safe and works directly in line and adheres to all company policies however this course of action is not nearly as efficient and effective as COA 1. It will still get the job done but will cost the company much more time and resources to accomplish.*​*
- Which course of action would you choose and why?

- Describe your thought process / what influenced you as you make this decision as well as how would you define what is right / wrong in this scenario?


*

What each scenario is designed to asses and how the test is used to determine type is answered below:


* *





*Scenario 1: * 

The feelings described should be used to assess Fi vs Fe. If the feelings expressed seem to be more connected to / influenced by / or a projection of what the significant other could be feeling then that points to Fe. If they seem to be centered more around how they feel in response to their significant other's actions and independent of their SO's feelings then that points to Fi. 

On the second part, generally an Fi user would describe powerful feelings as being located more towards the head signifying they are more conscious, on the surface, and internally accessible. Generally an Fe user would describe powerful feelings as being located near the heart, chest, or even stomach area signifying they are less conscious, more deeply buried, and less accessible internally.

*Scenario 2:*

This scenario is again used to assess Fi vs Fe. If the decision seems more influenced by how the outcome would affect their room mate then that points more to an Fe based judgement. If the decision seems more influenced by doing what they percieve is right then that points to an Fi based judgement.

The second part is used to clarify the answer and ensure the assessor understands how the individual defines right or wrong. 

*Scenario 3:*

This scenario is used to assess Ti vs Te. A Ti user would be more apt to choose to work alone and have the opportunity to logically work through a problem in order to fundamentally understand it. A Te user would prefer to work on a project that would have a meaningful real world effect as well as work in a group that is brainstorming and externalizing the thinking process.

_*** At this point you should clearly know whether they are Fe/Ti or Fi/Te. It should narrow things down to 8 possible types*_

*Scenario 4:*

This scenario should assess introversion vs extroversion. Individuals will naturally choose activities that feed their energy reservior. If the individual chooses group type activities that put them in a social setting around other people then that signifies extroversion. If the individual chooses individual activities that would be on their own with little or no social interaction then that signifies introversion

_*** At this point you would know that thier primary funtion will either be introverted or extroverted. It should narrow things down to 4 possible types*_

*Scenario 5:*

This scenario is used to assess the strength of their feeling function vs their thinking function. Category 1 are common professions across all of the primary and auxilary feeling types. Category 2 are common professions across all of the primary and auxilary thinking types. If the individual is able to make a clear decision then that most likely points to their thinking/feeling function being primary. If it is a little more difficult then that points to an Auxiliary / Tertiary paring of their Thinking / Feeling function.

_*** At this point you should have a clear picture of whether they are more of a feeler or a thinker as well as determining if their dominant one is primary or auxilary. It should narrow things further to 2-4 possible types.*_

*Scenario 6:*

This is the first scenario used to assess which temperment they belong to. People naturally like to talk about what they are interested in. This is designed to assess whether their interests gravitate towards concrete things or abstract things. Concrete being object and reality based, Abstract being possibility and idea based.

*Scenario 7:*

This is the second scenario used to assess which temperment they belong to. When taking action and trying to accomplish their goals people generally fall in to two categories: Utilitarian vs Cooperative. Utilitarian is focused more on the most effecient and effective way to accomplish things. Cooperative is more focused on doing what is considered right. Obviously people make decisions based on both of these areas however this scenario and the questions are designed to reveal which one they gravitate towards.

*Temperment Key:*

Guardians: SJ - Concrete / Cooperative
Rationals: NT - Abstract / Utilitarian
Idealists: NF - Abstract / Cooperative
Artisans: SP - Concrete / Utilitarian

*How you would determine type based on this info:*

*1- Scenario 1-3: Determind Fi/Fe Ti/Te *
_ex: 
Individual is Fe/Ti
Possible Types: ENFJ,INFJ,ESFJ,ISFJ,ENTP,INTP,ESTP,ISTP

Individual is Fi/Te
Possible Types: ENFP,INFP,ESFP,ISFP,ENTJ,INTJ,ESTJ,ISTJ_

*2- Scenario 4: Determine introversion / extroversion *
_ex: 
Individual is introverted and Fe/Ti, Primary functions could be Ti, Si, Ni
Possible Types: INFJ,ISFJ,INTP,ISTP

Individual is introverted and Fi/Te, Primary functions could be Fi, Si, Ni
Possible Types: INFP,ISFP,INTJ,ISTJ

Individual is extroverted and Fe/Ti, Primary functions could be Fe, Se, Ne
Possible Types: ENFJ, ESFJ, ENTP, ESTP

Individual is extroverted and Fi/Te, Primary functions could be Te, Se, Ne
Possible Types: ENFP,ESFP,ENTJ,ESTJ
_

*3- Scenario 5: Determine dominance on Thinking vs Feeling * 
_ex: By this point you should get the picture... I'll only use one example

Individual is Fe/Ti, introverted, and prefers F over T... so Fe must be auxilary / Ti must be tertiary and either Si or Ni are primary
Possible Types: ISFJ/INFJ

If F over T is unclear then you would still be stuck at the previous step of having four possible types, hence the next two scenarios._

*4- Scenario 6-7: Determine Concrete vs Abstract and Utilitarian vs Cooperative in order to determine temperament*

_ex: Individual is Fe/Ti, introverted, F over T, and Abstract / Cooperative = NF
Possible Type: INFJ_


----------



## StunnedFox

The obvious problem is what to do if a person _doesn't_ neatly fit a Fe-Ti/Fi-Te box after Q3 - it's too much of an assumption to expect everyone to clearly evince the "right" combinations here, especially for people for whom one of the judging functions is inferior. There's too much scope - especially in Scenario 2, but somewhat in 1 and 3 - for functions not being tested for to influence responses. I would also criticise the use of Kiersey temperaments, since it's not a like-for-like type comparison, but at least the method in which they're integrated here _is_ like-for-like...

I found, for instance, that my first two responses conformed to Fi>Fe, but my third was very clearly Ti>Te:

* *




For *Scenario 1*, I focused on my own feelings in relation to the matter - I described being perturbed by the lack of response to calls/messages, shocked at the news of the cancer, upset that a fledgling relationship will be cut short by terminal illness, and interested to know why my SO might want to conceal the terminal illness from me - I wrote nothing about the other person's state of mind, since obviously I haven't talked to them and can't gauge that truly yet. ("Where on the body is the feeling located?" makes no sense to me as a question, so I gave no answer).

For *Scenario 2*, I have no direct qualms about helping my roommate, although I would avoid as much as possible directly helping with the test - it would be more use, in any case, to aid him/her with understanding the concepts and how to apply them to given problems, since their passing/failing the course should be contingent on what they are capable of. Really, what is "working" alone - how far does that extend? So I would take an advisory approach that I wouldn't deem "working" on the test, but I've no qualms with helping out provided I have nothing else I might wish to be doing. 

For *Scenario 3*, working solely from the information provided about the two projects, Project #2 seems superior in every facet to me - working alone, going in-depth on a specified problem, less risk in terms of its impact on company operations, individual analysis... of course, I'd need to know more about the specific problems to make a proper choice, but on what's provided, #2 is substantially preferable to #1.




And then the rest of my responses, summarised...

* *




My response to *Scenario 4* was entirely solitary - browsing the web, doing as little as possible...

My first thought on *Scenario 5* was, "Why am I being offered these categories at all? That seems an awfully limited way to look at career counselling. Is there another counsellor?" I could find careers that interested me and careers that very much didn't in both categories, so it was hard to make a decision between categories at all - in the end, I went with Category 2, since those in the first category were mostly more people-oriented... 

I gave a rather mixed response to *Scenario 6* that I wouldn't call particularly conclusive - anything I'm interested in might be discussed, depending on the sort of conversation I might expect from the other person in relation to those topics (I'm more inclined to discuss political systems, or philosophical conundrums, with some people, but talk, say, sport and music with others - both types of topic can interest me, so it's a matter of what sort of conversation I'm in the mood for, and what sort of conversation I can expect from my conversation partner(s)). Alternatively, I may not try to steer discussion at all - it would depend on if I actually had something I particularly wanted to discuss or not as to whether I would choose to use the opportunity to redirect conversation or not.

*Scenario 7*, I thought was quite an interesting one. I didn't commit to either COA1 or COA2, but my reasoning was that, whilst COA1 may be more efficient in relation to this specific scenario, the bending/breaking of the rules has the potential (clearly flagged in the question) to impact upon enforcement of policy in the future. If possible, given that the policies are impeding efficient and effective business practice, perhaps the policies ought to be amended. In isolation, COA1 is preferable, but it has potentially detrimental long-term effects when the picture is viewed as a whole, so the question is difficult to answer without further information. But I would say this response does lean to utilitarian over co-operative...




Based on that:
1, 2 - Fi
3 - Ti
4 - I
5 - T (aux)
6 - S/N tie
7 - SP/NT

So what would be the approach to a result like that, where responses don't provide the expected conclusions? My answers lean to both Fi and Ti - I'm introverted, yet Scenario 5 suggests T is probably auxiliary, but then S/N (one of which ought to be dominant if T is auxiliary) is unclear also. Scenario 7 doesn't really help much in this regard...


----------



## Jinsei

First off @StunnedFox thanks so much for the great feedback! As well as being my first victim er um... participant :tongue: INTP's are awesome analysts.

I admit the Fi/Ti combo would throw me off initially but the Fi result could also be indicitive of your clear introversion as well as your F function being inferior and thus harder to assess and pin down. Your scenario 2 answer hinted at Fe though however you found a way to try and blurr the lines and meet the intent of both what the professor wanted and what your room mate wanted. That is a very utilitarian / effective solution lol. Sounds like Scenario 1 could certainly use some refinement though but I will wait to see if any non-inferior feelers decide to play first. Out of the three chances though one should nail the person down as either clearly either Fe/Fi or Te/Ti. Scenario 3 did it as far as you are concerned.

Scenario 4... duh. At this point Fe/Fi Te/Ti might be a little ambiguous however with the hinting of Fe in Scenario 2 as well as the clear Ti in Scenario 3 would push me more towards Fe/Ti. Majority would rule hear and the reasons for the Fi response in Scenario 1 could be explained as we continue to narrow things down.

Scenario 5... yes that is a very stupid way to counsel someone in possible careers... but that is entirely beside the point lol. **Edit** didn't read closely enough. So T is clear but aux T vs primary T is ambiguous, however being that you were very clearly introverted and Ti in previous questions... this would help me put you as primary Ti type because aux Ti would mean you were an extrovert. Additionally the very clear Ti result and the ambiguous / hard to assess Fe/Fi result would reinforce this. Being clearly introverted would make the choices either ISTP or INTP. Scenario 4 and 5 kind of work in conjunction to determine the same thing as long as you have a fairly clear assesment as to which is introverted and which is extroverted out of F and T.

Scenario 6... your response actually hinted at something a little different than what I was trying to assess. I got some Fe out of your decision to default to whatever the person you were with would want to talk about. Political systems and philisophical conundrums are very clearly abstract though. This scenario probably could use some refinement though as there is an underlying assumption / bias that you clearly pointed out. I'm assuming that the person would even want to try and steer the conversation... something some introverted types would be much less likely to try and do. 

Scenario 7: Very clearly utilitarian here. I may need to modify the scenario to clarify that the policies are long established and proven processes as well as clarify that the bending / breaking of said policies is only temporary and necessary while the COA is being implimented, once implimented it would go back to business as usual. Your inclination towards COA 1 and your decision to fix the policies that inhibit efficiency and effectiveness clearly puts your focus more towards utilitarian.

Like you said I would probably be stuck between ISTP and INTP here having not been able to nail you down on abstract vs concrete... I may lean more towards INTP though... just because it says that under your name :tongue:

Thanks again and great input!


----------



## Jinsei

I'm going to answer my own questionnaire...

*Scenario 1*

Initially very hurt and confused at being shut out... Not quite sure how I feel other than being in pain at loosing her so suddenly and mysteriously. I would probably wrack my brain tring to speculate what her motivation was. Once I discovered she has terminal cancer I would probably be imagining that she might be feeling like she doesn't want to hold me back from happiness and finding someone since she obviously wouldn't be around for much longer. I would also imagine that she might be feeling very lost, alone, and depressed intitally at the thought of facing immenent death. I would have a deep need and desire to stay by her side and support her until the end because of this. For me powerful feelings very clearly manifest in my chest area... and when under a lot of stress or pain they actually do affect me physically.

*Scenario 2*
I would definitely be inclinde to help mentor my room mate and would probably feel much more guilty later if I had the capability to help him but didn't and he failed because of it. Going against the professors rules would rub me the wrong way, but not enough to cause me not to help him. The fact that he hasn't asked me for help all semester when he was obviously struggling would also rub me the wrong way but again, I would probably overlook that given the effect not helping him could have on his life. My view of right or wrong is very focused on what the effect would be on the people involved... not on what someone else has dictated or defined as right.

*Scenario 3*
Yeah definitely let me work on the project alone. Don't really care about how great the effect on the company would be, but given the chance to go off on my own, analyze through a problem, and fundamentally break it down to a core understanding... yes please! Brainstorming in a group doesn't appeal to me at all and neither does the expansiveness of the project. I enjoy things with a clear and specific focus that I can drill down deep into.

*Scenario 4*
Browse the PerC forums, read a book, watch one of my favorite TV shows... I definitely need alone time doing things that interest me and that I enjoy in order to recharge.

*Scenario 5*
VERY hard for me to choose here. Artist, Musician, Counselor, Teacher, Psychologist appeals to me... especially Psychologist... however so does Scientist, Enginieer, Computer Programmer / Analyst. I would possibly very VERY slightly lean towards category 1 due to the creative / people centered aspect of it. The technical / logical / analytical aspects of category two are very appealing too however. Psychologist really appeals to me because it encompasses both of those aspects.

*Scenario 6*
I like to theorize, talk about what if scenarios... politics, world issues, philisophical debates are all things that interest me. I could care less about things like sports. I may talk about my favorite TV shows or activites / hobbies that interest me.

*Scenario 7*
I would be very very torn here. Efficiency and effectiveness is very important to me however I would probably be to affraid to go against company policies in order to risk implementing COA 1. Plus I really wouldn't want to set a bad example or precedent. So initially I would probably choose COA 2 but then go back and try to fix the policies that prevented me from choosing the more effective and efficient choice.

So based on all that who wants to feed the info into my key and type me?


----------



## StunnedFox

@Jinsei -

Firstly, thanks for the deconstruction of my responses to the scenarios. I do think that functions being inferior is going to be a standard issue that crops up with these scenarios - and, as you alluded to, someone's position on I/E could confound the search for whether the person is using an specific I-oriented or E-oriented function. I'd be interested to see how this plays out with Scenario 3 - I leant strongly to one side on that, but I wonder whether IxTJ and ExTP types might not respond to that question in quite the way you'd expect Ti and Te to respond to it. As an aside, is there any particular reason for having two F-related questions but only one T?

I wonder whether it's Fe in Scenario 6 or not - I guess you could say that being attuned to what the other person might want to converse on is more reminiscent of Fe than Fi, but the principal motivation is that meaningful conversation can be had: what point turning the conversation to a topic I know the other person can offer nothing on? I tend to find there's a bit of a blur between what is an abstract or a concrete topic, since I think you can approach any topic in either fashion (although most lend themselves to one more than the other), but I do think it's primarily situational for me, which does make S/N hard to discern on this question. I actually think Scenario 7 is the best of the seven (although maybe that's because it was the hardest to see what it might have been getting at), so I don't think it needs modifying. Without the breach potentially being a problem down the track, you essentially remove all reason for following the policy at all - would a person of a "co-operative" type really still stick to the policy, with no reason to do so other than that it's the policy? 

Is there a reason why you focus on T/F functions (Scenarios 1, 2 and 3), but don't look at all to perceiving functions (there's the S/N question, and the Kiersey question, but nothing aiming to split Se/Si or Ne/Ni)? 

I do think you can fairly easily "explain" my supposed Fi response to the first scenario, but it does show up the looseness of this approach - it can't be as simple as "that's the Fi answer, so you're an Fi type". Interestingly, I find most questions where people focus on functions carry an undue S/N aspect - focusing too much on the "concreteness" of extraverted functions and the "abstractness" of introverted functions - but I think these scenarios instead get unwanted interference from the I/E dimension generally, where introverts will prefer the introverted function answers to some degree and extraverts the extraverted function answers. Given that, perhaps the best approach to interpreting answers is actually to look at Scenario 4 first, so you know what factors other than the one being searched for might be at play in the answers of the unsuspecting victim"participant"...


----------



## LavenderMoon

Here are my answers:

1.
* *




At first (when they abruptly end the relationship) I would be confused and probably immediately worried that something was wrong with the other person, or that they were having an affair. After I found out why they ended the relationship, I would feel incredibly sad and lonely with a huge sense of loss, both for myself and for them.

-My throat. Whenever I get really upset about something my throat aches like I have strep.




2.
* *




I would help them. I wouldn't give them the answers, but I would do my best to help them understand why they're not understanding the material and see if I could translate the material in a way that makes sense to them. This is actually a role I've played more than once, though not in college.

-My thought process is simply that some people have trouble learning certain things in certain ways and formal education really doesn't allow for that truth. Some people need every little thing explained to them, some need metaphors or for you to relate the material back to them using something they already know as a comparison. If a teacher can't accommodate them and I can, I don't see why I shouldn't help. I don't know why it would be wrong, honestly. I don't even really know what to say about the rightness or wrongness of it. I mean, the teacher says to work alone, but who really cares? It isn't his money and grade on the line, is it?




3.
* *




I would choose project 1. I like the idea that the project could be so important to the operation of the company.

-Which is clearly what I don't like about project 2. The idea that it may or may not be important to the company makes me feel lukewarm about it. I wouldn't want to feel like I wasted my time on something insignificant. That's pretty much all I'm thinking of. I could work alone or with people, doing detail work or brainstorming, pretty easily either way. If pushed I guess I would say that aside from importance, I do like that the first project would have me talking to people and brainstorming. That can really be a lot of fun.




4.
* *




I would do something like go to a museum or art gallery and take my time walking around, looking at the exhibits. I would do something like that because I find that learning something new and being exposed to something new (as long as it's not ridiculously crazy-like going to a theme park) helps wipe away the stress that I've just been through. It takes my mind away to someplace else and allows me to forget the stress.




5.
* *




Category 2. The careers are appealing because they're problem solving careers, I guess. I wanted to say because they're thinking careers, but I know as well as anyone that there isn't a career that isn't a thinking career.

-It was very easy to choose. I guess in the long run I don't value self-expression as a life goal. At least not for me. For other people, definitely. As far as the counselor/clergy careers, as much as I like helping people, I think they would be draining after a while, emotionally. I'm not sure if I would find the right kind of emotional/intellectual balance that I would like in them.

-Lawyer and medical doctor from category 2, because they are problem solving careers and you still get to help people. From category 1, psychologist, for the same reason.




6.
* *




I would likely bring up some things that we could do together in the future and try to make some plans, or talk about something that someone else was doing. The first captures my interest because I like trying new things and I like doing them with people I enjoy being around. The second just because I guess it seems like a normal thing for me to talk about. "Did you hear about..." kind of stuff. I would also probably talk about something new that I just discovered. A great book, TV show or recipe. Spread the word, you know.




7.
* *




COA 1, because if the policies it bends or breaks aren't hugely important...then they aren't that important. The payoff would probably be worth the risk.

-Well, really the same as what I said. The rules aren't that important, so the reward is worth the risk. What influenced me is the thought of how silly it would be to cost the company a whole lot of money in order to follow a rule that's basically there for filling. I don't necessarily think it would be wrong to follow all the rules, just inefficient and tedious. I also don't necessarily think it's right to break the rules, just more efficient.




1. Fi? I'm not sure. I would be obviously concerned for them, but I don't know if my reaction shows concern about what they're feeling, rather than my feelings glued onto them.
2. Again, not sure. Probably Fe.
3. Te
4. Introvert? My chosen activity puts me out in the world around other people, but interacting with something, not someone. I must be good at giving ambiguous answers.
5. So dominant Te, which invalidates the introvert thing. Of course, helping people was still on my list regardless-maybe that points more to Te/Fi being aux/tert.
6. Concrete? I did mention possibilities, as far as doing something with friends, as well as ideas with the book/TV show thing (depending on how the conversation goes). But they were all concrete things. It wasn't like "What would the world be like if Napoleon had never lost?"
7. Utilitarian.

That would make me an SP, which I really couldn't be with Te aux or dom. Correct me if I did it wrong.

I'm not surprised that the feeling questions were a lot more ambiguous than the thinking questions. Whether I use Fe or Te is something that I'm struggling with now, though I'm leaning more towards Te.

I really liked this questionnaire. Even if I did it right and the answers didn't come out quite perfect, I appreciate the forward looking stance you take (what would you do rather than what have you done). For me, especially just being 23, it helps to have what I would do divorced from what I had to do. I also think that the questions were doing a pretty good job for me until the Kiersey thing. I think especially with the Utilitarian label, it's good to keep in mind that utility vs. cooperation might be more of a T vs. F thing. That (supposedly) works fine for NFs and NTs, but not so much for SJs or SPs.

Anyways, just my two cents. Thank you for the effort you put into this! It was fun to fill out.


----------



## Jinsei

@LavenderMoon

I got a lot of Fe out of both scenario 1 and 2 which kind of conflicts with the Te result from scenario 3

Scenario 4 was a little ambiguous for me but leaning towards introvert because even though it was in a puplic situation you didn't mention being there with friends and your reasons were based on individual interests that didn't really require social interaction

Scenario 5 was very interesting that you chose the T type professions however your desire for emotional/intellectual balance leans toward T and F being close in strength. Primary Fe would definitely be out of the question as well as primary Ti. Aux Te or Fe would still be possible here though. I would be leaning more towards Fe/Ti based on your first 3 answers. Usually at least one comes out clear between Ti/Te and Fi/Fe. Your preference for group brainstorming could be influenced by Fe since your focus seemed to be having an impact on the company and by extension other people. You also described group work as fun because you get to talk to other people. This seems more based on how you feel about being around other people rather than how your thinking process actually operates whether in a group or on your own. Scenarios 1-3 point to you leading with mostly feelings however you chose the T type professions... interesting.

Scenario 6 the talk about future plans might throw me a little initially but you are right, pretty concrete answer

Scenario 7 yes you chose the utilitarian response however my scenario might need some refinement. What sort of situation would you choose what you consider is right over efficiency/effectiveness?

So after all this I would lean towards Fe/Ti with them being an aux / tert combo. Clearly an s type due to being concrete vs abstract. ISTP doesn't fit however because T and F are primary / inferior... neither does ISFP because of the Fi/Te as well as them being primary / inferior. The only one that fits best is ISFJ with a slight possibility of ISTJ if you are Fi/Te instead.


----------



## idoh

* *






Jinsei said:


> Come one come all! I'm playing around with a scenario based typing questionaire and would absolutely LOVE you all to test it out and see how well it works... as well as provide any feedback and perspectives on any bias that may be evident. The end result should be fairly efficient and clear at evaluating type... if it works the way I intend it.
> 
> *
> 
> SCENARIO 1​
> Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.​
> - Describe how this scenario would make you feel.
> 
> - Imagine those feelings as a physical location on you body, where on your body would you say those feelings are located?
> *
> 
> *SCENARIO 2
> 
> You are in college and this semester both you and your room mate end up in the same class together. You and your room mate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your room mate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your room mate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.​
> - How do you respond to your room mate's request and why?
> 
> - Describe your thought process / what influenced you in making the decision as well as how you would you define what is right / wrong in this scenario and why?
> 
> *
> 
> *SCENARIO 3​**
> Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.
> 
> Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of brainstorming, problem solving, and logically working through the project along side the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.
> 
> Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.​**
> - Which project appeals to you the most and why?
> 
> - Describe your thought process / what influenced you in making the decision as well as what aspects of either project appeal to you and why? *
> 
> 
> *SCENARIO 4
> 
> It has been a very long week and you feel drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.​
> - Describe what sort of activities would help you recharge and that you would enjoy doing after a long week and why?*
> *
> 
> SCENARIO 5
> 
> You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you two categories.
> 
> CATEGORY 1 - Artist, Actor, Musician, Counselor, Teacher, Psychologist, Clergy, Child Care
> 
> CATEGORY 2 - Scientist, Engineer, Lawyer, Entrepreneur, Manager, Computer Programer / Analyst, Medical Doctor
> *​*
> - Which category most appeals to you and what is it about the careers in that category that are appealing?
> 
> - Was it difficult or easy to decide between the two categories and why?
> 
> - What specific careers most appealed to you across both categories and why?*
> *
> 
> 
> SCENARIO 6
> 
> You are having a nice conversation with one or two close friends. There is a lull in the conversation and you have the opportunity to steer it onto a new topic of your choice.
> *​*
> - Describe some topics that interest you which you might try to bring up in this setting.
> 
> - What about these topics captures your interest?
> *
> *
> 
> SCENARIO 7
> 
> You are the manager and an employee has just presented you two courses of action pertaining to a project you had him/her working on. You need to make a decision on which course of action to implement.
> 
> COA 1: Highly efficient and effective, gets the job done and saves time and resources doing so, however a few of the company's policies will have to be bent or broken to accomplish this course of action. Bending these particular policies won't cause any significant risk to your employees or to the company's operations, but if word gets out it could set a precedent and cause a challenge for you to enforce company policies in the future.
> 
> COA 2: Works directly in line and adheres to all company policies however this course of action is not nearly as efficient and effective as COA 1. It will still get the job done but will cost the company much more time and resources to accomplish.*​*
> - Which course of action would you choose and why?
> 
> - Describe your thought process / what influenced you as you make this decision as well as how would you define what is right / wrong in this scenario?*





1-first i'd feel rejected and upset, possibly angry but also a little mad at myself and wondering if it was my fault. after i find that they have cancer i'd change and may feel guilty about being upset before
-i guess i'd have to say chest area, as my heart would beat faster, that's usually where i feel anxiety

2--the way they approached me would mean a lot. i am usually respectful of other people and i don't like to ask them for something too much, or bother them, so the fact that they were struggling so bad and just asked for help now is important. if they weren't nice about it i would have been less willing to help. but even before i would have been willing to reach out. i would not complete the test with them, just tutor them before. the teacher said it should be take home and that would be helping someone cheat which then puts me at a disadvantage as well... so the most i would be willing to do is help review concepts, but nothing too close to the cheating 

3-project 2. i don't think i like projects where you have to research so many different things, i'd rather just focus on one at the time and make it good. it also seems easier and i'd be working on it alone. it seems like the better option to pick if i had to

4-listen to music, go on the internet and read things or watch TV are what i'd do for sure. maybe mix up here and there if i get bored, i like play around with my house

5-Category 2 and it's because of the money aspect - plus i'm good at math/physics/chemistry, i like science
-easier to decide, category 2 pays much better :laughing: the professions also seem more fun. well ok except for entrepreneur, computer programmer, medical doctor. but from the other category there was artist, musician, clergy, childcare worker and actor.... noo. i could not be an artist or musician or actor for the rest of my life (not enough creativity or energy), and clergy/childcare worker sounds very boring. i wouldn't mind art as a side hobby though
-i like psychologist/counselor, teacher (but not a traditional kind, maybe more like a tutor), engineer, lawyer

6-i'd try to bring up something random to talk about. i couldn't say right now but it would probably be stupid :wink:
humor about the topic might catch my interest, as well as some discussion aspects, i like to speculate about things.

7-i think i'd probably go with COA 2, tempted by #1. if word gets out that we broke the policies it could be dangerous and the other employees would start breaking them, i'd be a bad manager. plus it's pretty unfair if others have to play by the rules and we don't. it's not like we are doing anything wrong by going with #2. however if the efficiency and cost was SO SO great i wouldn't mind cutting a few small policies, because if word got out then i'd have a good justification


----------



## Jinsei

@StunnedFox I have 2 feeling and 1 thinking just to have an odd number of questions so an ambiguous or false positive on one would be negated hopefully by the other two. I suppose adding another thinking question might help clarify things even more.

I focus on thinking and feeling because to me they seem much easier to assess than Se/Si vs Ne/Ni... intuition especially can be very difficult to pinpoint and understand. Also with the utilization of temperments at the end it is really only neccessary to look at T/F in the beginning.

Very true on scenario 6... you can turn virtually any topic into something concrete or abstract... which is why I have the "what about these topics captures your interest" although maybe I should change that to why instead of what.

I was actually just thinking myself I should put scenario 4 first. You are right it is a very loose and subjective approach which is why each scenario has questions tied to how and why the decisions were made... getting into the thought process etc. This is for the very reason that I/E could be influencing the outcome... there are some general guidelines and things to look for in each one and the answers may not all line up and be perfect. But when you combine all of the info together you should be able to logically whittle it down and get at least one or two clear possibilities for their type.


----------



## Jinsei

@idoh

1- Initially i was leaning towards Fi however the second half pointed toward the possibility of Fe

2- Again ambiguous however I'm leaning towards Fe

3- Seems clear Ti to me so after the first three I would lean to Fe/Ti

4- Seems clear introvert to me

5- Interesting choice given your actual type... may need to redo this scenario or throw it out all together. Doesn't seem like a good gauge of T vs F

6- Very ambigous here... can't really say whether you are abstract of concrete. Not enough info on the actual specific topics that interest you.

7- Slight ambiguity here but seems pretty cooperative which is very interesting since SP's are concrete utilitarian...

So based on your answers I would say either INTP or ISTP... however it seems that is not very accurate at all being an Fi/Te introverted dominant F type who is a concrete utilitarian ISFP... hrm


----------



## Erratic Mercenary

The first scenario seems awful close to the plot of Horns...


----------



## elliephant

1. well I have never been in a relationship but if I had to imagine, at first before I found out about the cancer I'd be pretty sad and really confused. I'd be wondering what I did wrong and how this happened. I'd feel pretty hopeless if I couldn't contact them because I just would be left in limbo. When I find out about the cancer, I'd be shattered and probably numb when I find out. I'd try to help and tell him that I'll be there but I'll just always be thinking of how much I'll miss him. They'd be located everywhere at first but probably in my chest. 

2. I'd help, like uni work is super important and can mean the different between a degree and a future so I'd help them out. My thought process would be that even though I might not necessarily want them to beat me in the exam/I don't want to get found out it's important to them and like I said their future. The right thing for the scenario is that it's important to be caring and understanding and realise that people aren't in the same situation as me and it's not hurting anyone. What is wrong is that it's kind of going against what the professor said. 

3. Project 1 appeals more because it has a big impact and I don't mind working with people as long as things actually happen and they are up to a good standard, plus it could be fun. I also don't mind problem solving, like it can be confusing at times but I've never had to give in, the problem will be solved eventually. Thought process is pretty much what I typed. 

4. Well this is basically me right now TGIF. I'll probably watch some movies, hang with friends, go on the internet, just do relaxing things and also I have sport on saturdays. 

5. Category 1 appeals most because I've always wanted to be an actor and I'm going to count artist as a writer as well. They're more creative and I'm much better at the creative side of my brain. However, it was pretty difficult to choose because I'm also interested in law, medicine and even being an entrepreneur. It's actually split right down the middle, 3 from category 1 and 3 from category 2. The careers I mentioned before appeal to me because I'm good at that stuff and am interested in it. 

6. I'd probably bring up something like celebrity news or things I've heard lately. I don't have specific topics that I talk on. Maybe like this MBTI stuff or i don't know really. All topics interest me because they generally relate to everything and there is always something to talk about. 

7. The first COA. It seems to have more pros than cons and even if rules get broken, you can just enforce them later. In the lon run the first plan seems better. I think that if something gets the job done and its effective and it doesn't really hurt anyone than it's fine. I don';t apply that necessarily to life but in this situation I think it's fine. EDIT: Actually, I wonder if I would break the rules. I'm not sure if I would but thinking about the scenario makes it seem like a good option. I don't usually break rules.


----------



## Adena

1. First I'd be shocked, upset and betrayed. I would wonder what have I done to make my SO to cut me out like they did. After learning they had cancer, I would understand they didn't want to hurt me and how bad they must feel. I would locate those feelings around the heart area.

2. At first I'd hesitate because I don't want to go against the professor's orders. However, I'd help and later be satisfied by it. I like helping people. Actually, everytime I do a task in school I send the answers to my classmates if they want some help, but warn them to not copy it word by word, because the teacher isn't an idiot 

3. Brainstorming! Effects! Fun! People! I'd pick the first one, obviously. I want to have an effect, be creative and work with people. However, I think it shows that my Te is more developed than my Ti- which is logical if I'm an ExFJ 

4. I'd draw, write, play piano, do some sports, meet with friends and family. Or talk to people online, hahaha. I don't know, having fun.

5. Easily the first one, maybe other than clergy and child care. But yeah, easily the second one. The only profession that is appealing to me in the second group is lawyer, because I love law and this is super interesting. Besides, dressing formal, talk all day and present a unique point of view? Sign me in.

6. Social issues- feminism, race, etc. Those subjects are really important and we need to do something about them. I love talking about the future- what will happen in the world one day, how we want to live. I loev talking about TV shows, movies, songs, book and the symbolism of it. I like talking about the universe. Also, I might talk about my beloved sister and dog, haha.

7. I'd do it the right way, the second one. Keeping everything clean is being good is super important to me. I won't even consider doing things against the laws of the company.
@Jinsei That's a lovely questionnaire! Thank you. May you analyze me?


----------



## LavenderMoon

Jinsei said:


> @LavenderMoon
> 
> I got a lot of Fe out of both scenario 1 and 2 which kind of conflicts with the Te result from scenario 3
> 
> Scenario 4 was a little ambiguous for me but leaning towards introvert because even though it was in a puplic situation you didn't mention being there with friends and your reasons were based on individual interests that didn't really require social interaction
> 
> Scenario 5 was very interesting that you chose the T type professions however your desire for emotional/intellectual balance leans toward T and F being close in strength. Primary Fe would definitely be out of the question as well as primary Ti. Aux Te or Fe would still be possible here though. I would be leaning more towards Fe/Ti based on your first 3 answers. Usually at least one comes out clear between Ti/Te and Fi/Fe. Your preference for group brainstorming could be influenced by Fe since your focus seemed to be having an impact on the company and by extension other people. You also described group work as fun because you get to talk to other people. This seems more based on how you feel about being around other people rather than how your thinking process actually operates whether in a group or on your own. Scenarios 1-3 point to you leading with mostly feelings however you chose the T type professions... interesting.
> 
> Scenario 6 the talk about future plans might throw me a little initially but you are right, pretty concrete answer
> 
> Scenario 7 yes you chose the utilitarian response however my scenario might need some refinement. What sort of situation would you choose what you consider is right over efficiency/effectiveness?
> 
> So after all this I would lean towards Fe/Ti with them being an aux / tert combo. Clearly an s type due to being concrete vs abstract. ISTP doesn't fit however because T and F are primary / inferior... neither does ISFP because of the Fi/Te as well as them being primary / inferior. The only one that fits best is ISFJ with a slight possibility of ISTJ if you are Fi/Te instead.


Thank you for putting so much thought into this! It definitely gives me something to think about. As for Scenario 7, if I had to choose I guess I would say that following the company rules or finding a way to change them would be more right, although I still don't know if that would occur to me in the moment (rather than just going around them).


----------



## Jinsei

Erratic Mercenary said:


> The first scenario seems awful close to the plot of Horns...


Really? Never seen it lol...


----------



## Jinsei

@EndlessSummer

1- I'm leaning toward Fi here, wanting to be there but focus on how much you would miss him. Sensing your feelings everywhere rather than in a specific location is kind of Fi too in my opinion

2- This is a little ambigious but your focus still seems Fi here, worried about going against the professor / your room mate beating you. This also proves the point that both Fe and Fi can show empathy and compassion towards someone and end up showing the same behavior but the thought process of how they get there and the way they weigh different things shows that they get to that point different ways

3- Seems pretty Te here so after the first three I would say Fi/Te preferrer

4- A bit ambiguous... trying to determine introversion / extroversion here. I'm leaning towards extroversion... how do you draw in engergy to recharge, by being around and with people doing things you enjoy... or doing singular activities on your own?

5- Seems like an F preferrer but possibly aux / tert combo with F and T. That would make your primary function either Se or Ne if true. Right now the possible choices are ENFP or ESFP

6- Seems pretty concrete topics vs abstract so going with S type here

7- Your comment that you don't normally break the rules holds more weight than your choice in this one scenario so I would say you are Concrete Cooperative which would make you SJ type... there is a still a possibility of being Concrete Utilitarian and thus SP.

SJ doesn't fit with any of the SJ feeling types as they are Fe/Ti. So I am going to go with ESFP... slight possibility of ISFP depending on any clarification on scenario 4.


----------



## Jinsei

@Gray Romantic

1- Seems pretty clear Fe to me... Both would be shocked and hurt at first. But your focus on how bad they must feel after learning of the cancer as well as the location of your feelings speaks Fe to me.

2- Again seems clear Fe to me... J comes out a little bit here too in your concern with going against the rules.

3- I think you are right, your E nature is influencing the decision here... seems hard to evaluate the introverted extroverted nature of specific fucntions because they don't operate in a vacuum. They all work together. I would still put you as Fe/Ti because you are pretty clear Fe to me. I also think I need another T scenario just to make the F/T even. This seems biased towards easy assessment of primary feelers but difficulty with primary thinkers given the 2/1 ratio of F vs T scenarios.

4- A bit ambiguous, but possibly extroverted here.

5- Very clear F type, going to say extrovert and primary Fe here. making the choices ENFJ or ESFJ

6- Hrm... getting a signifcant amount of abstract here vs concrete. Leaning towards N over S type

7- Definitely cooperative here... very abstract cooperative which makes you NF. So a very clear ENFJ! YAY!!

And thank you for the very sweet comment!


----------



## Ardielley

*SCENARIO 1

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.​
- Describe how this scenario would make you feel. 
**After being upset/confused initially and after talking to the family, I think I would immediately jump to the conclusion that my SO ended the relationship because of the cancer and may even be trying to protect me from becoming devastated when they die. While I would definitely be understanding of letting things go as a couple, I would absolutely refuse to give up on them as a friend and would make sure I was there for them until the end. I'd also make sure to have a conversation to let them know that I care too much about them to completely cut my ties.**

- Imagine those feelings as a physical location on you body, where on your body would you say those feelings are located? 
**My heart?**
**

SCENARIO 2 

You are in college and this semester both you and your room mate end up in the same class together. You and your room mate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your room mate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your room mate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.​
- How do you respond to your room mate's request and why? 
I'd probably refuse out of principle - I'm not a cheater. What I would do is encourage them to look through their book seeing as this is an open book test, so the answers are sure be in there somewhere, and they shouldn't be hard to find if only a few chapters are being tested on. 

- Describe your thought process / what influenced you in making the decision as well as how you would you define what is right / wrong in this scenario and why?
I've just never found cheating right - one's grades should be based on their own merit, so me helping them cheat would be counterproductive in that sense. That's not to say I haven't cheated before on homework and the like since they weren't major grades and didn't hold any relevance to what I really knew, but I've only done this on very rare occasions and try to refrain from it as much as possible.

SCENARIO 3​
Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two. 

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of brainstorming, problem solving, and logically working through the project along side the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it. 

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.​
- Which project appeals to you the most and why?
While both have their perks for me (safety in numbers in the first one, individuality/less impact in the second), I'd go for the second one mainly because I don't really trust others to live up to my standards, and I also believe that it would be easier to fulfill a vision I have if I'm working alone.

- Describe your thought process / what influenced you in making the decision as well as what aspects of either project appeal to you and why? 
See above.


SCENARIO 4

It has been a very long week and you feel drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.​
- Describe what sort of activities would help you recharge and that you would enjoy doing after a long week and why? 
I'd just do what I normally do - browse the internet, listen to music, spend time with my family, possibly do a bit of writing or work on some other personal project, and maybe even leave the neighborhood to either go to my local theme park or walk around in the town I lived in not very long ago. I'm not sure these require much explanation, but I'll explain the last two. Despite being an INFP, I do have an Se-sort of interest in riding roller coasters, so why not take advantage of doing that as often as I can when I live so close to them? As far as my walking around where I used to live goes, I'm just a very nostalgic individual and find specific remnants of the past comforting. I find that going back to my old neighborhood puts me in touch with old memories and specific feelings that stir up warm feelings of familiarity in me.


SCENARIO 5

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you two categories.

CATEGORY 1 - Artist, Actor, Musician, Counselor, Teacher, Psychologist, Clergy, Child Care

CATEGORY 2 - Scientist, Engineer, Lawyer, Entrepreneur, Manager, Computer Programer / Analyst, Medical Doctor
​
- Which category most appeals to you and what is it about the careers in that category that are appealing? 
Category 1 all the way. One of my ultimate goals in life is to be the change in as many people as I can, so especially pairing this with my interest in psychology, being a counselor, psychologist, and perhaps even a teacher would be right up my alley. I also do have a sort of interest in music and songwriting and secretly even really enjoy singing, although I'm not really good enough for it to be a viable career choice, not to mention my stage fright and aversion to being noticed/talked about by other people. 

- Was it difficult or easy to decide between the two categories and why?
I decided in about two seconds max. Category 2 is just far too impersonal and (in most cases) uninteresting to me.

- What specific careers most appealed to you across both categories and why?
I already answered this above. If I had to pick a career out of Category 2, though, I'd probably go with scientist because I do find some sorts of science intriguing. 



SCENARIO 6

You are having a nice conversation with one or two close friends. There is a lull in the conversation and you have the opportunity to steer it onto a new topic of your choice.
​
- Describe some topics that interest you which you might try to bring up in this setting.
If I haven't already talked to them about MBTI, I'd probably do that.  Of course, this wouldn't be until I've analyzed said friends to death and figured out their types in advance - I'd just be very interested in how they perceive themselves, and if their perceptions are wrong, I'd love to get them interested in the theory so they can alter them.

- What about these topics captures your interest?
I'm on a personality forum - why do I even have to explain this?  Psychology is just one of my biggest passions since I love analyzing people and discovering how they work and what they find significant.


SCENARIO 7

You are the manager and an employee has just presented you two courses of action pertaining to a project you had him/her working on. You need to make a decision on which course of action to implement.

COA 1: Highly efficient and effective, gets the job done and saves time and resources doing so, however a few of the company's policies will have to be bent or broken to accomplish this course of action. Bending these particular policies won't cause any significant risk to your employees or to the company's operations, but if word gets out it could set a precedent and cause a challenge for you to enforce company policies in the future.

COA 2: Works directly in line and adheres to all company policies however this course of action is not nearly as efficient and effective as COA 1. It will still get the job done but will cost the company much more time and resources to accomplish.​
- Which course of action would you choose and why?
I don't know if I can really answer this because I don't know what said policies/courses of action entail, so I therefore don't know if they're something I'm in favor of. Having said that, I would probably go with number 1, but I don't think I'd be underhanded about what we were doing - perhaps it would even be better to consult the company to see if these policies are ones that can be negotiated. Of course, I've never been a manager before, so I'm not sure if doing this would get me fired...

- Describe your thought process / what influenced you as you make this decision as well as how would you define what is right / wrong in this scenario?
See above.*


----------



## Jinsei

@Ardielley

Scenario 1 - Seems kind of Fe to me but its ambiguous because the motivations behind the feelings are a bit unclear. I may need to add a question that addresses that... or modify this scenario

Scenario 2 - Very clear Fi here... strong personal values based decision.

Scenario 3 - A bit ambiguous... leans towards Ti however this could be strongly influenced by your Fi since you are talking about people living up to your own standards.

Scenario 4 - Ambiguous but there are more hints of introversion here and not a very strong case for social extroversion

Scenario 5 - Very clear F over T type... primary feeler for sure and that reinforces the Ti over Te result from scenario 3... you are making the choice with your Fi. So far I would say most likely Fi/Te so INFP or ISFP.

Scenario 6 - Seems very clear abstract over concrete here so N type

Scenario 7 - Even though you chose COA 1 your reasoning and motivation seems focused on doing what is right ie: concern with what the policies actually say, as well as desiring to be open about the breach... negotiating approval to bend the policies... etc. so I would say cooperative. This agian makes a very good case for two different cognitive processes getting to the same decision different ways. 

Each scenario has a choice that gravitates towards catching a certain cognitive function but it is still open. This is why the most important info on each one is the thought process and the reasoning behind it that reveals what the focus is really on. Fi preferrers aren't incapable of empathy or being concerned about other people for example. They just get to that point a different way than an Fe preferrer.

Fi/Te - introvert - primary F - abstract cooperative (NF) - says very clear INFP to me.

Thanks so much for participating!


----------



## imaginaryrobot

Here are my responses. Able to figure out what my type should be?


* *





1) The knowledge of him having cancer would hit me (probably in the stomach) and my mind would likely get fuzzy so that I couldn't think clearly for a while. It would be a lot of pain to deal with; thinking about the world without him and knowing he won't be experiencing it with me like he should be able to. It is my worst fear coming true. I would try to see him and be with him to remind him that I am there for everything and that he doesn't need to protect me from this. If he's going through this, I want to be there with him. It would kill me to see him like that, or to know the upcoming days/weeks/months will be the last that I ever have with him. Living after he is gone would be hard enough, but knowing he spent his last time on earth without me would make me so sick and not want to live either. 
_
(I realized that I wrote this from the perspective of my own relationship of nine years. I know my boyfriend well so there's a lot of assumptions in my answer. My reaction to a guy I had only known for two could possibly be a little different. I'll just assume that our love/connection is really strong in this scenario as well.)_

2) Outward reaction: Something along the lines of "I really wish you would have asked me for help earlier in the semester. I love to teach and help people out. But I'm pretty serious when it comes to evaluations and being fair. I'm sorry but I can't help you." It would make me feel bad to have to say that, and I would feel guilty even though it's not my fault. 

Thought process: Well, first of all I'd be wondering why they didn't come to me (or anyone else) sooner.. and I'd probably come to the conclusion that they care about their grade rather than actually understanding the material. That isn't really okay by me, as someone who really cares about academics and possibly wants to be a teacher someday. If someone cheats like this, it isn't fair and ruins the system for everyone else. People need to be expected to take initiative and try to learn the material before the test. Also, it is not in this person's best interest for me to help them cheat, even if they think it is in the moment. It's not actually a favor because it just hinders them in the long run with the ability to learn or do well themselves.

3) Project 2. The first one is really not my thing and even seems pretty intimidating to me. There's just a bit too much going on and not enough time to focus and really make sure it's going well. I've never been a fan of group projects just because it seems like I'm learning less and... I dunno. It just isn't as fulfilling as taking my time and doing something that allows for better understanding and knowing that I completed a challenge. Plus, I like to work alone - I think better that way.

4) Spending time with my boyfriend doing a mutually fun activity like watching a movie or playing a game. I really like doing fun media-based activities like this, but it's best with him because then we can talk about it and analyze it and stuff. I also would probably try to read some kind of discussion online and think about it and maybe respond, most likely on here. Other stuff I usually choose to do include reading, painting, playing a game - cause they relax me while still making me feel productive.

5) Category 1, due to counselor/teacher/psychologist. That's exactly the kind of direction I'm headed in and where my talents lie. Passing up on "scientist" or even doctor would be kind of hard, but "scientist" is a bit too vague and could include areas that I'm just not interested in. I like life sciences, and I like psychology research. Ideally I would research the brain (memory/learning) but I'm just going to classify that under psychologist? So... in general, Category 1 speaks to me more. This was pretty easy for me because I already know what direction I want to go in. Also, I should probably be kept away from tech, lol.

6) Depends on the friend, definitely. There are topics that I would bring up with some friends that I would never touch with others. MBTI, for example. I've brought it up with just certain friends. Philosophy, just certain friends. Social issues, just certain friends.

I guess I would bring up something about them/ask about how they've been doing lately. I know that at least they'll have something to say about this topic and won't be bored by it. And hey, I might be able to help them in some way. If not this, then probably just talk about a movie/book/show I've been into lately. This question is a bit difficult for me because I usually let my friends steer the conversation.

7) I would go for COA1. It doesn't make sense to me to just kind of "get by" on something. If it's going to be done, I think it should be done with a little bit of effort so that it's done well. Sometimes people make choices that allow for an easy time now, but a difficult time later on, and that frustrates me.


----------



## Jinsei

@imaginaryrobot

Awesome! Thanks for the detailed responses.

1- Seems very clear Fe to me. In a powerful situation like this anyone is going to have personal feelings about it but how you felt overwhelmed at knowing he spent his last few months on earth without you is very clear Fe. 

On a completely unrelated and side note... You are making a big assumption using Fe here that your BF wouldn't end up in more emotional pain seeing the pain in your eyes as he whithers away... than without you there. I say this because I am dealing with a somewhat similar situation in RL. Without getting into too much detail, my fiance' is not well and under the temporary effect of something that is transforming her mood and behavior. She is very irritable, short, and easily gets angry at everyone around her because of it. Thankfully she is healing but right now... she doesn't want me anywhere near her just from the simple fact that knowing she has little control over her behavior... and knowing she would end up hurting me... would just hurt her, stress her out more, and make the situation she is in worse. She is tertiary Fe and I am aux Fe... but we both often find that this Fe <-> Fe interaction is like a recursive feedback loop. I see her suffering and I feel bad for her... she sees me suffering and feels bad for me on top of already feeling bad about her situation as well as guilty she is causing me to hurt but can't help it... I feel bad the my feeling bad is causing her more hurt on top of how she is already hurting... and it goes on and on and on lol... Not a fun situation. Just thought I would add my completely unrelated 2 cents here because I totally relate to feeling the same way about the above scenario as you.

2- Excellent description of your thought process!! Your J came out very clearly here however your reasoning ie: focus on what you see as the best outcome for him in the long run is still very much Fe. I love how you describe getting to that decision and I love these examples of a choice being made that on the surface seems opposed to the function they are actually using but when you drill down... is very much still that function.

3- Very clear Ti here

4- Seems pretty introverted, one on one time with someone close, activities that are singular, at this point I would say definitely Fe / Ti and introverted with the possibility of primary Ti, Ni, Si

5- Those three choices seem pretty indicitive of closely matched Fe/Ti since they are both analytical and very people focused... so primary Ti would be out. Aux Fe and Tert Ti is very likely so ISFJ / INFJ is looking very probable.

6- May need to revise this a bit for individuals who don't like to steer conversations and say something along the lines of "What would you steer the conversation towards or what sort of topic would you hope someone else would bring up" lol. This was a bit ambiguous because your Fe was overriding things a bit here... but I would still lean a little more towards abstract vs concrete based on things like philosophy, MBTI, analyzing your friends to help them.

7- Interesting response because you seem very concerned with efficiency which indicates the utilitarian response. If I didn't know any better this may skew my assessment to INTP over INFJ, however... strong Ni has a large influence on the J / P axis... I've had issues with this too when being assessed. I may need to re-tool this scenario to make the consequence for bending or breaking the policies a little stronger. Seems like it might be weighted to heavily towards bias'ing efficiency / effectiveness.

Just about everything however is very much indicitive of you being INFJ as I did sense a strong J / cooperative aspect in scenario 2.


----------



## idoh

Jinsei said:


> @_idoh_
> 
> 1- Initially i was leaning towards Fi however the second half pointed toward the possibility of Fe
> 
> 2- Again ambiguous however I'm leaning towards Fe
> 
> 3- Seems clear Ti to me so after the first three I would lean to Fe/Ti
> 
> 4- Seems clear introvert to me
> 
> 5- Interesting choice given your actual type... may need to redo this scenario or throw it out all together. Doesn't seem like a good gauge of T vs F
> 
> 6- Very ambigous here... can't really say whether you are abstract of concrete. Not enough info on the actual specific topics that interest you.
> 
> 7- Slight ambiguity here but seems pretty cooperative which is very interesting since SP's are concrete utilitarian...
> 
> So based on your answers I would say either INTP or ISTP... however it seems that is not very accurate at all being an Fi/Te introverted dominant F type who is a concrete utilitarian ISFP... hrm


i don't think the job category works because there are lots of reasons why someone might choose a job, depending on how they were raised, and i don't see why a feeler wouldn't want money (especially in this time). from the careers you list the #2 options are much better careers for life. it all depends on what a person values in his or her job/life. 

i don't trust the concrete/utilitarian/cooperative/abstract approach fit someone in SJ/SP/NT/NF either... way too simplified


----------



## Schizoid

Interesting questionnaire! I'd love to double-check my type. Sometimes I doubt my INFJ-ness and wonder if I might be INFP instead. 


Scenario 1:

This scenario makes me feel a heavy emotion. I feel lost, confused, and upset. I probably won't be able to eat properly and I might even lose sleep over it. How could this have happened to the love of my life? I don't fall in love easily, but now that I finally met someone I am in love with, he is gonna get taken away from me soon. How could fate play such a cruel joke on me?
I will also probably go hunt down my SO and tell him that I love him and let him know that I will accompany him till the very end. I will think of every ways to cheer him up and make him feel happy in his last few days of life. Hmm and I think I will feel those emotions probably in my stomach area.


Scenario 2:
I'd probably help tutor my roommate. I have difficulty ignoring people who needs help. If there is anything I hate most in people, it's selfishness, and I have also promised myself before that I'll never be a selfish person and I'll always help people if I saw them in need of help. Moreover, it's only tutoring my roommate, it's not as if my roommate is trying to copy my work.


Scenario 3:

Project 2 definitely. I have always preferred working alone than around people, I am usually much more productive when I work alone by myself. And also, I am not really good at multi-tasking and I can usually only focus on one thing at a time.


Scenario 4:

I will probably go out and run some errands, or I will probably stay at home and work on some of my latest projects. 

Scenario 5: 

Definitely category 1. It's pretty easy for me to select between the 2 categories because I've always been more of a right-brained person rather than a left-brained person. The careers that appealed to me across the 2 categories are artist, musician, psychologist, entrepreneur, and scientist to a certain extent. I have many sides to my personality. There is a side of me that is artistic, hence I chose artist and musician. And then there is another side of me that is often curious about people and I enjoy learning about what makes a person tick, hence the psychology. And then there is another side of me that doesn't really like to take orders from superiors above me and I prefer to work for myself and set my own working hours, hence the entrepreneur. And then there is another side of me that has a scientific bent and I find myself a little interested in scientific subjects, hence, the scientist option.



Scenario 6:

Probably something philosophical/abstract. I can usually talk about philosophical things for hours. Those type of conversations tend to energize me. I love things that allows me to think deeply.


Scenario 7:

I'd choose COA 2. My reason for choosing COA 2 is because if I choose COA 1 it would cause a challenge for me to enforce company's policies in future. I tend to think ahead into the long-term future so as efficient as COA 1 is, it's only for the short-term and it wouldn't be able to last for the long-term because I won't be able to enforce company's policies in future if I were to choose that option.


----------



## telarana

Scenario 1:


* *




Wow that’s lame… how could they just… leave me like that? Without even a word? After all we’ve been through together? Anger and angrily destroying things… ranting to friends… etc. etc. then… after I find out they have cancer… wow that’s really messed up… of course they’re going through a hardship right now… understandable… I should give them space… but also I can be around them to provide support… but at the same time… did they not think they could be around me or tell me about it? Did they not think I could be their number 1 support? And then I would go to confront them.

Feelings would feel like I was bleeding on the inside and there would be physical pain in my chest




Scenario 2:


* *




Yeah, sure, let’s go. I’d help them study all day and night if I had to so they understood the concepts and could do the test in and out. I’m not gonna leave someone hanging though I also would refuse to let them copy because I’d want them to learn on their own. Especially if it’s worth a pass/fail on their grade.




Scenario 3:


* *




It’d obviously be the first one for me. I love large in-depth things that scale across several aspects and can work in a lot of different ways to create an overall improvement. It’s what I feel most at home with. And I’m good at it. The second one sounded more like a chore than anything, especially since I’d have to do it completely alone and by myself which feels rather isolating to me. I like having control of an idea so I can choose exactly how it flows and where it’s going and to work with other people to create an even better achievement. And if something with that possibility drops into my lap I would take it and run with it.




Scenario 4:


* *




I would chill, surf the internet for a bit, possibly read/write/work on some work that I’ve been wanting to work on, crank up the music, dance around in my house … and then I would hit up a few friends to see what they’re doing and if they want to hang out later on that night.

Mostly I’ve noticed that activities that help me recharge tend to be hanging out with friends and letting out my stressors and doing cool/interesting things with them… watching a movie… having a discussion or debate… hitting up the club scene and partying, going to restaurants, then crashing at one another’s houses later… those kind of things.




Scenario 5:


* *




Category 1! While I also am interested in some of the things in Category 2… such as being a doctor or in the medical field… I wouldn’t want to do it for a long term career. I prefer creative things where you can exercise your brain… learn about other people… deal with other people… and also create a lot of entertaining things for other people to enjoy. I also like helping people in the work that I do and exploring different concepts in order to figure out exactly what’s going on and how to best reconcile the issues.

It was pretty easy for me to decide between the categories. And the specific careers that appeal to me within these categories were… Artist, Actor, Counselor, Psychologist, Scientist, Medical Doctor, (and one that crosses both spectrums that wasn’t actually listed… Psychiatrist).




Scenario 6:


* *




I’d steer the conversation into whatever popped into my brain as interesting at that time… so whether it’s some observation that had just come into the forefront of my brain like… “why do people do this? Why is it taken as a given that we have to do it? Why don’t people question this thing?” or something to the effect of “so did you hear the latest music from [insert artist here]? I was actually thinking of creating a story based off of [insert concept here that’s been explored in this song]. What do you think of it?” or something like “So I just had this series of experiences and this happened in them… why do you think that was? I was considering it possibly being due to this or that or maybe even that… but it’s hard for me to say right now… but do you think I should do this action because either way it might be a solution to the problem?” and then I’d hold it up to the person listening to me to say yay or nay and depending in their response I might go along with their advice or temporarily reject it and debate it until I reached one that made the most sense to me.

Sorry that I couldn’t necessarily give specific answers it’s just really dependent on my mood and what’s going on in my environment or life at the time. And I feel that why I’d be interested in these topics is self-evident. I don’t know I just can’t imagine someone NOT being interested in having discussions like this… even though I am quite well aware that many people don’t and simply seem to trail off into a different topic after a few minutes of brief discussion with me.




Scenario 7:


* *




I’d definitely choose Course of Action 1. If it’s the most effective and efficient then that’s what we need to do. Who cares if it breaks a few rules? Unless those rules are extremely important and breaking them would lead to illegal or seriously problematic consequences… there’s no reason to worry about them at this present day and time. And as far as it having an issue with not being able to enforce certain practices in the future… well perhaps those practices and rules needed to be changed and reconsidered anyway. I mean there ARE ways to do effective things within the realms of laws and rules and restrictions… but if there’s an even better way of doing things outside of those rules… there’s no way that method shouldn’t be considered and acted upon. I consider rules that make logical sense to be important… but they can always be broken if a circumstance comes up where it makes more logical sense to break the rules… and keeping to rules simply for the sake of keeping to the rules stinks of unbearable bureaucracy really.




Care to interpret your own test? The first few answers were pretty clear to me but then they just kind of fell into a pit of ambiguity. I am curious about this test and how well it might work for people though. I like scenario based things in general because you get more elaboration on how a person thinks and why they might've chosen what they did.

I do have an issue with the idea that Feelers might choose more of Category 1 in question 5 whereas Thinkers might choose more of Category 2. Sure, that may be stereotypically true but there are a LOT of exceptions and basically I think it just boils down to where someone's interest might lie. I mean I work in the medical field right now and a lot of people who I work with happen to be feelers. And I know quite a few Fi users who are in computer analytics and other kinds of technical fields that Ti users might be thought to inhabit. I don't think someone's interests are necessarily indicative of their cognitive type.


----------



## Jinsei

@Schizoid

Scenario 1 - Initially I felt a littl Fi but being completely overwhelmed by deep emotion is also very Fe. Your desire to make him happy and concern with his feelings and needs however is indicitive of Fe.

Scenario 2 - Very Fe here... not even a mention of the rules your professor stated for the test.

Scenario 3 - Very Ti decision so clearly Fe/Ti at this point

Scenario 4 - You enjoy and get energy from running errands lol? Sounds like work to me hahaha. Still lean a little towards introvert here but your answer is ambiguous.

Scenario 5 - Your answers indicate a close matching between F and T... both are evident however I think you default as F dom... just not primary F. So Fe/Ti - introvert - and either Primary Ni or Si

Scenario 6 - Definitely abstract vs concrete... considering you mention it.

Scenario 7 - Abstract future thinking is also showing here but you choice indicates a focus on doing what is right not easy so definitely cooperative.

Abstract Cooperative makes you NF and a clear INFJ. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Yay, I finally figured out how to use the Spoiler Alerts! My questionnaire is hidden under here (if that's not obvious)
* *




Scenario 1: 
At first I would be wondering what I did wrong to make them suddenly cut off our engagement. Is everything okay? Why doesn't he love me anymore? I would jump to the worst possible conclusions (short of him cheating on me --- unless there was evidence, I mean, but in general I just can't fathom the man I would almost be marrying betraying me in that way.) Once I found out about the cancer, though... Everything would be about him. Does he want me to come and see him? Then I'll come see him. Does he want time alone? That's fine, I'll just send a card with his family assuring him that I still love him and that I will respect completely his decisions. He's the one who will very sadly be dying soon. These are his last days. In no way would I clog that up with my negative emotions and self-concern. Honestly I would just be ridden with guilt and sadness for him, hoping that our time before the engagement wasn't a waste for him. (Oh, and I would also assure him that if he still wanted to get married before his death... That would be fine with me. I would love him regardless, and it wouldn't matter to me. Just whatever he wanted.)

But then again, I've never been in a relationship... So in a way, this is difficult for me to realistically fathom. 
But I have been around death. A lot of death. And in general yes, I do put them first, before myself. That's what we have to do, like what else could anyone do?

Physically, I'm not sure? I measure my emotions by their physical response (I didn't know how upsetting _Hamlet_ was yesterday until I realizing my chest was tightening from all the dreariness, and like I don't realize I'm upset about something until I start shaking of a tear slides down my cheek.) But I'm not sure what physical response this situation would elicit. As I've said, I've been around my not-so-fair share of deaths and terminal situations, but I can't recall what any of those situations made me do physically. 


Scenario 2:
I won't lie. I'm fearful for what this could do to me. If my teacher found out, what consequences would I face? How would my teacher see me?

I would definitelyy help them, though. How could I not? I love mentoring people, and there is _no way_ I'm going to let someone fail a class, not if I can help it. 

Also, I say I would deliberate on this, but... In high school, in an AP class, we had to do these stupid worksheets. They were a huge part of our grade. One girl (we were sort of friends) was expressing how stressed she was that she didn't have hers done, and I, having the answers on mine, told her that she could borrow mine (it was due the next day), but for her to please be very discrete about the whole thing and to give it back to me at lunch or when the teacher wasn't looking. However... The next day the worksheets were due, and the girl I gave my sheets to happened to be absent. I had to confess this to my teacher so I wouldn't get a failing grade. She expressed disappointment in me that I would let the other girl "cheat," and I felt bad... but I couldn't make any promises that I wouldn't do it again, because I would. I couldn't just let the girl get a terrible grade when I could've done something about it. 

I think that I would have much the same reaction in your scenario. 


Scenario 3:
I don't know. At first I was drawn to the first option - I love to be able to make a real difference, really impact something - but analyzing something and figuring out it's principles... That's bliss. Also, it's difficult to work in groups with other people on projects. Sometimes you can manage them, but then they get their own (usually bad) ideas about what we should do, how this should go... And of course I listen, but it's so hinderous. I would also be very hesitant to step into other company operations before I knew their systems well - I wouldn't want to mess anything up with my lack of knowledge. 
I would honestly probably pick the first option because on the surface it does have a real impact - which is what I like - and it involves a group rather than being solitary, but I would enjoy the second option so much more. 


Scenario 4: 
I read. Do homework. Watch a movie with my family. Watch shows with my family. Watch a show with my dad. Pet my dogs. Listen to music. Read some more. Go online, talk to my friends, look at this forum and Tumblr, watch YouTube videos. 

Scenario 5:
Category 1, lol? Anything that impacts people is the realm of my career choices. 

(Of course I want to be a professor atm, and I'm aiming to go into academia, but I'm going into academia to understand the world better so I can help people, so... None of the other careers in Category 2 appeal to me at all, but I understand they are more analytical and as someone who's hoping to be a professor I thought I should mention the reality of my career choice.)

It's just pretty simple to me. Which is going to let me help people, which is really all I want to do in life?

I would just be iffy about the artist/acting/musician route because that is so unstable and it doesn't quite impact people as I would like to (as a teacher! That would obviously be my choice here), but regardless I would choose Category 1. 


Scenario 6:
I would have a very hard time talking about myself. I would continue to ask them about their day. "Anything interesting happen today? How are you, really? Is your foot still bothering you?" I have a very difficult time talking about myself, and steering things towards my interests... Honestly people enjoy talking about themselves, and I wouldn't want to make them uncomfortable by talking about what I wanted to talk about. 

But, with that aside... There's so much I would want to talk about. "Can you explain your religious beliefs to me? If you don't mind, honestly I don't judge other religions and think they all have truth, you know that." "Sorry if you find this offensive, but I've been wondering... Why are you such a passionate supporter of Obama? It's just so important to you, and I'm wondering why you feel that way.... if you don't mind sharing." "What's your major? [If they're my friend I probably know this by now, I would hope, but it's always cool to hear what my friends want to do later on.] Oh wow, that's wonderful! I can so see you being that." "Oh, how do you feel about Ferguson? Do you know anything about the Isreali conflict? How do you feel about communism?"

But I like to discuss other things as well. With my dad I'll talk about the nature of humanity, how it's selfish but also good, deep down... until someone just turns sourly cruel. I talk a lot about the social impact of things, how yes maybe you don't think it means anything that the only non-white and disabled character was the villain but it actually does have a very big impact and it's not something that should be acceptable. I like to talk about (more share my thoughts about, no one is going to sway my ideas once I've established them lol but it's nice to just share my feelings about them) my studies, talk about like Charlemagne and how he impacted the Church, or about how Odysseus was a bad husband by today's standards but an ideal husband by his own standards... 

I don't know. I generally just like to talk about people, and I sway them towards subjects that make them comfortable, but if it was truly up to me what we discussed and I wouldn't discomfort them by discussing these things we would... talk about a lot more. 


Scenario 7:
I don't know. I want what's best for the company, but I would absolutely hate to break any rules. I break rules if I must - like with the example earlier, how we weren't supposed to "cheat" but I did anyway for the sake of my friend - but in general, why cause ripples when you don't have to? It's hard for me to know precisely how I would react because I'm not in that situation - and I cannot fathom working in a corporate setting, like I will honestly do anything to avoid that - but I think I would pick the second option? Maybe?




Sorry for the somewhat lng results, but let's see if I'm not an ISTJ or something now. // partially joking //

Edit: sorry for the again for the long post, I'm trying now to figure out how to use that lovely spoiler feature (with little luck, unfortunately)


----------



## Jinsei

@telarana

Awesome, thanks!!

Scenario 1 - Very clear Fe response once you discover about the cancer.

Scenario 2 - Again very Fe in your reasoning and why you made the decision

Scenario 3 - I am really sensing Ne is overriding Ti / Te here which may be a common problem with this question. I may need to shift the verbage to focus the individual more on the logical process (T) rather than idea generation (N)... however recognizing that very strong Ne does help me refine the choices.

Scenario 4 - Slight ambiguity here however I lean towards extrovert due to your description of what recharges you.

Scenario 5 - Again I am really sensing your Ne come out in this decision due to your social extroversion and creativity / idea centric focus. At this point I would say extroverted and primary Ne is very clear which would mean Fe would be tertiary. I feel pretty safe with an ENTP assessment at this point.

Scenario 6 - A lot of focus on possibilities, probabilities, and ideas here... again sensing very strong Ne / abstract focus.

Scenario 7 - Very utilitarian / efficiency focus here which would make you a very clear NT type. Very certain of ENTP at this point.

As far as your feed back on Scenario 5... I think I definitely need to retool this. I am oversimplifying things here and trying to only look at F vs T but that is impossible because these choices aren't made in an F or T vacuum. I think I shall make more categories that line more up with primary / aux combos.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

also @Jinsei thank you very much for doing these, I think it's helping people quite a bit but I also know it must be taking some time and effort to do. It's very kind of you to offer a personalized analysis for anyone like this.


----------



## aendern

* *




*SCENARIO 1

- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?*
At first I would feel annoyed that she would take my freedom of choice to stay with her away from me, but then of course I would understand why she did it because I would probably do the exact same thing to someone I loved.

I would feel really annoyed that she would keep that from me and lie to me--it's really disrespectful of me to have to find that out from the family what is going on when I was supposed to be the love of her life.

I would probably feel thankful that she broke up with me so that I would stop wasting my time with her.

But I would also feel quite bad for her, I suppose. I'm trying to put myself in a situation I've never been in before (being in love with someone), so I assume I would feel bad and care about her ?

Maybe I'd visit her in the hospital ? I can't imagine being too beaten up about it, though.

Really hard to put myself in that situation emotionally. It's so incredibly different from anything I've ever experienced.

I mean, I've had a lot of relatives die on me, but I wasn't in love with them, and I wasn't engaged to be married to them.

*- Imagine those feelings as a physical location on you body, where on your body would you say those feelings are located? *
My brain and eyes.

*SCENARIO 2 

- How do you respond to your room mate's request and why?*
If I liked them I would probably help them. I would enjoy helping them, probably. Why? Because I would want to. It's that simple. I don't know how else to explain that. It would be the choice I would want to make. Because it would feel fun for me.

*- Describe your decision making process / what influenced you in making the decision as well as how you would you define what is right / wrong in this scenario and why?*
I would just do whatever I wanted. Pretty simple stuff. "Cheating is wrong," but that's so irrelevant to me. If there was no way that I could get in trouble, I wouldn't hesitate to help them.

Maybe if I liked them I would care about their happiness. If I didn't, I would probably assume they brought their failure upon themselves, and I would feel victimized if they pressured me into helping them.

*SCENARIO 3*

*- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?*
Second one looks incredibly boring and something I would not like to waste my time on. I would pick the first one. Even though there are things about it that don't sound exciting. 

If there are people working on that project whom I like, then that's a bonus. Having a very significant impact is fun. It's no fun to do things that are just "busy work" that are irrelevant. I never did those in school; I wouldn't want to do them for work, either.

*- Describe your thought process / what influenced you in making the choice as well as what aspects of either project appeal to you and why?*
Things I like about project 1:
-significant impact
-problem solving is fun
-logically working through things with others is fun

Things I don't like about project 1:
-brainstorming
-there's a chance that the people assigned to it are people I don't like. But the reverse is also possible--maybe I love the people assigned to it.

Things I don't like about project 2:
-Low chance of being worth anyone's (my) time

So it's an easy choice.

*SCENARIO 4*

*- Describe what sort of activities would help you recharge and that you would enjoy doing after a long week and why?*
Most recharging thing would be staying inside as much as possible and being online. Things I do online include:
-watching YouTube videos
-trying to type people
-reading and discussing topics that interest me*
*this is very vague, so I'll give some examples:
I'm really interested in MBTI, world news, moral debates (love those), German--reading German, listening to German.

That's honestly it, really. 

Rarely I'll watch Netflix. Even more rarely I'll watch anime. If I watch either of those, the show has to be really, really good. It has to be worth my time. It has to make me think and improve my life in some way.

*SCENARIO 5*

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you two categories.

*- Which category most appeals to you and what is it about the careers in that category that are appealing?*
The second category is most appealing. Those jobs look more interesting to me personally, and their pay would no doubt be a lot better. 

The second category aligns better with the way that I prefer to think. I don't enjoy creative pursuits as much as I enjoy problem solving. One could argue that problem solving can be creative. But those people usually shouldn't be taken seriously.

*- Was it difficult or easy to decide between the two categories and why?*
Was like instant.

*- What specific careers most appealed to you across both categories and why?*
Manager

*SCENARIO 6*

*- Describe some topics that interest you which you might try to bring up in this setting or that you would hope someone else would bring up.*
You're asking the wrong person. I don't do conversations.

I would probably ask about his/her job. I love hearing about peoples' jobs. 
Maybe ask about their parenting style/techniques.
Maybe ask their moral stance on hot-button issues.
I agree with what @alittlebear said in her scenario 6 answer-- asking people about their religion is always fascinating to me, too. I like to know what people believe and why they believe it. And if they feel strongly for a political candidate, I would also like to hear why.
Maybe ask about investment advice or money-saving tips.
Maybe ask if they've seen any good movies or tv shows recently (they almost never have).

*- What about these topics captures your interest?*
The other person's responses to those topics would likely improve my life or expand my worldview. Which is nice.

*SCENARIO 7*

*- Which course of action would you choose and why?*
COA1 seems like the obvious choice, but since I would have to break policies that I likely didn't create, I'd probably ask my superiors first before doing anything.

If I believed strongly in COA1, I would make my case and fight for it.

COA2 sounds like it would be really inefficient and a drain on the company. Which really rubs me the wrong way. I don't like working that way.

*- Describe your thought process / what influenced you as you make this decision as well as how would you define what is right / wrong in this scenario?*
Your questions have tons of overlap with your previous questions.

I assume you are asking what is morally right/wrong. Morally whatever we want to do is right. Because morality is subjective. So really anything is moral if you want it to be.

It's a really, really moot question.


----------



## Jinsei

@alittlebear

Scenario 1 / 2 - you just ooze Fe here all over the place here... even in your concern with how your professor would see you. Your enneagram 2w1 / people pleasing tendancies are definitely reinforcing this a lot too.

Scenario 3 - Your extroverted nature seems to really influence this decision but your description of what you would enjoy doing, what is bliss to you is very Ni / Ti.

Scenario 4 - Ambiguous here between introversion and extroversion. I lean a little bit towards extroversion but not by much... your choice from 3 helps push me that direction though as well as how you are very strong and clear Fe.

Scenario 5 - Again very strong F reasoning. I would be leaning strongly towards you being an extroverted primary Fe user... so ENFJ, ESFJ are the top choices at this point.

Scenario 6 - Ahem... poke poke... *whispers* Your Fe is showing, lol. That asside you seem to have a very clear abstract, possibility, potential, idea centric focus here.

Scenario 7 - Seems very clear focus on making sure you do the right thing... very cooperative. Abstract Cooperative makes you fall into the NF category.

Very Fe, extrovert, NF makes you a clear ENFJ to me. And please don't worry about the length of your responses. Great detail and insight into your reasoning! The more the better!


----------



## imaginaryrobot

@*Jinsei *

Oh wow, I feel really bad now that I know scenario 1 is more of a personal question than a hypothetical one... That's really awful that you have to deal with that. What you're describing to me really sounds similar to Fe battles (as I call them) that I can have in real life with other Fe users... In the end, though, I believe you are doing what's best by staying with her, although I say that knowing that I would do the same... When I get into Fe battles like this, I tend to kind of ignore their responses because I know it's them caring about me and I want to be like “stop caring about how this is affecting me; I'm fine. Please just let me care for you!” 

And yes, I know there were assumptions galore in my response. My excuse is just that I think I know my boyfriend really well and what he would ultimately want. It helps that we've discussed what we would do/want in situations such as these. In the end, we both want to be together. He would be in pain, I would be in pain, but we both have an understanding that we would want to experience it together and not have one of us be alone. This kind of is also related to us having discussions about who we would rather die first... it's a disturbing conversation to have, but we've had it quite a few times. The issue lies in wanting the other person to be able to live on, but at the same time not have to deal with the pain of losing the other. There is no good answer. We both want the best for the other person, but we realize how much each other factors into whether it really would be best. 

Sorry for making that even darker, but I'll go back to just a few questions about your analysis.

I'm curious about what makes my answer to 2 J-like. The.. strictness/wanting to keep to the rules? 

I'll be completely honest about scenario 7.. it kind of bores me, so I might not have considered everything that I should've considered for it. Rules, regulations, company policies, ugh. I'd rather not deal with that. I liked COA1 because it involves doing something right the first time and not having to fix it later on... It makes the most sense to me, but it's likely I'd be too much of a baby in real life to break any of the rules, lol. I would want to know what these “rules” are because some are just really dumb, arbitrary things that don't actually cause any harm. And I see the issue with following rules so closely because I believe in grey areas where sometimes you just need to look at a situation and see what the best choice actually is. I have a love/hate relationship with rules in general. Sometimes I see them as completely necessary... other times, not so much. Haha I _love_ rules when I realize they're there because they actually benefit people. Breaking rules can set the example to others that breaking rules is okay... and not everyone considers the rule itself when deciding to break it, so it can be dangerous. For it to work out, everyone would have to examine a rule for that particular situation and realize it actually isn't needed. But I would fear that a lot of people would not do that. They might just break it because it was best to at the time. It is also dangerous because people can disagree about whether it is actually “needed” or not. Your scenario is complicated! Lol At least I'm finding it funner to discuss now. 


As for my opinion of your questionnaire overall.. I think it is a pretty good alternative to helping someone discover their type.. but it doesn't really work for having objective criteria to score it. It would need to be analyzed by someone who knows what they're doing (looking for functions and such) rather than just letting individuals themselves score it or whatever. Because, as you alluded to, the explanations are really important and can seem contradictory if you're not careful. And with the career question, you obviously need to figure out their reasoning to why they'd choose one option over the other – not just 1 = feeler, 2 = thinker.


----------



## EccentricSiren

* *




Scenario 1 - Physically, I'd feel as if I'd been punched in the stomach. I'd be in shock. I think once the feelings set in, I'd first be deeply depressed that the person I loved was dying. Then, I'd feel cheated that I wouldn't get to spend the time he has left with him after we'd had such a close relationship. I'd wonder why he didn't tell me. I think I might even be mad at him for keeping something so significantly, even though deep down, I'd know I'd probably do the same thing. The hopeless romantic in me would want the wedding, the honeymoon, and the chance to enjoy marriage to this person, even if it was for a short time. Then, I'd hate myself for being selfish, when it's obvious that for whatever reason, he doesn't want me with him, and who am I to get in the way of what he wants for himself when he's dying? How dare I care about what I want when he's the one dealing with the fact that he's going to die? (I can feel some tightening in the chest here.)




* *




Scenario 2 - I'd feel horrible refusing, but I wouldn't help her with the test. It goes against my values and sense of justice. I'd still feel badly if she failed, even if I'd understand on an intellectual level that it wasn't my fault. I'd offer to go over the concepts she found difficult and see if I could help her understand, but not help with the test itself. I believe that if people have things too easily handed to them, they don't value them. Maybe retaking the class would help the roommate grasp the concepts better, and, if the course was required for her major, it would help her in her career. I would offer to help her understand the course concepts, since that wouldn't feel dishonest, but if she's struggling because the concepts are explained in a way that doesn't make sense to her, maybe all she needs is for someone to explain it in a way that does make sense. I also really like finding solutions that solve the problem without violating my values



3.
* *




I would prefer the second project, because even though the brainstorming aspect of the first one appeals to me, I don't really like working with other people. I prefer to be able to work alone, approach it from the angles that seem interesting to me without having to explain or defend my approach to others. If I work alone, I can follow different lines of reasoning and just see where they take me without worrying about someone judging my idea before I've sorted out all the different aspects of it in my head.



4. 
* *




I'd want to paint, read, listen to a lecture online (the weirder the subject, the better), go somewhere outdoors that is quite, maybe go see a film, sit alone in a café with a strong drink and a good book, climb a tree and just sit up there and think...



5.
* *




There are some in each category that appeal to me and some that make me think "EW! No way!" I think the first category has more of my first choice career options (musician, actor, artist, even though I don't think my art is good enough to turn it into a career), but I can't imagine being a child care worker, and I do work as a teacher and really don't like it (I studied to be a musician, but I figured I needed a way to support myself while trying to get my career off the ground, and I thought teaching English as a foreign language would allow me to travel). I wouldn't be a good counselor, because I'd go between not wanting to hurt their feelings and therefore not saying what needed to be said and being way too blunt with them when I started to get fed up with their lack of ability to notice how fucking irrational they were. In the second group, I think it would be interesting to be a scientist or possibly a doctor, but the rest of the choices do not appeal to me at all. If I were a scientist, I'd either want to study the oceans or outer space. Science would appeal to me because I love the idea of making new discoveries about the universe, but art would appeal to me because I love to create. It was a bit hard to choose, but I think in the end, I'm ultimately an artist with an interest in science, rather than a scientist interested in art.



6. 
* *




I would try to steer the conversation towards some sort of bizarre historical happening or mystery, a new scientific discovery, a weird what-if scenario or something anthropology/archaeology related. I like topics that have a lot of room for speculations and theories or just a chance to make the conversation really imaginative and out there.



7.
* *




I'd go with COA 1, but come up with a really good defense of it in case my superior asked me about it. I care more about reasons behind rules than the rules themselves. I'd try to figure out if the COA violated the principals behind the rules, and if it didn't, I'd go ahead with it. My though process regarding rules is usually:
1. What does the rule literally mean?
2. What is the reason for it?
3. Does this reason make sense and/or do I even care about this reason?
4. If so, can I get around it without violating the principal behind it?
This leaves a lot of room for finding loopholes.
I'd also prefer to figure out a way that is innovative and possibly works better than the other.



OK, OP, without looking at my profile, what type do you think I am?


----------



## Jinsei

@emberfly

Scenario 1 - Very Fi focus. You describe your own personal feelings well and they seem independent and not influenced by what she might be feeling

Scenario 2 - Still very Fi even though you chose to help him. Your decision making is mainly based on how you personally feel about it ie: I would want to, it would be fun. Utilitarian vs Cooperative emphasis is really showing through here as well.

Scenario 3 - Very clearly Te here, emphasis on the project being relevant as well as enjoying thinking together in a group. Te is also probably why you would consider mentoring your room mate through the test as "fun" as well. You really enjoy extroverted thinking type activities

Scenario 4 - Very clear introvert here so primary functions could be Fi, Ni, Si at this point.

Scenario 5 - Seems a very clear T emphasis so primary Fi is definitely out INTJ / ISTJ are the top choices at this point.

Scenario 6 - Seems to be more idea / abstract emphasis on interests

Scenario 7 - Slight concern with getting approval to bend the policies however your focus and emphasis clearly lies more on efficiency... going with the utilitarian feedback I sensed in scenario 2 I would go with a definite utilitarian response here.

So Fi/Te - introvert - Aux Te / Tert Fi - abstract utilitarian NT = clear INTJ

Thanks a lot for trying it out @emberfly! Any feedback on refining the scenarios?


----------



## Jinsei

@imaginaryrobot

Don't feel bad, It was just a little something that I picked up on and really related to it because I'm dealing with it. Thought it might be worth mentioning. Now that I think about it, I may have subconsciously Ni extrapolated from my current situation to create that scenario lol... interesting. Her and I are doing ok though and getting through it.

Scenario 2 - Maybe J is the wrong word here... more of the cooperative emphasis on doing the right thing that INFJs have. Due to primary Ni, INFJs tend to be a little more open ended however they still have a clear internal moral sense that drives their decisions. This was coming out here in conjunction and harmony with your Fe concern for people in an interesting way. It's the tough love / you may not like it but in the long run it is for your own good approach. Very N type forward thinking combined with cooperative desire to do the right thing combined with Fe concern for people all working in tandem... very interesting and cool to see behind the veil of that thought process.

Scenario 7 - Hahaha... I love how you say you would be too much of a baby in real life to break the rules. I would be the same way however doing something woefully inefficient just seems wrong to me. There MUST be a way to unify both in my mind. I think the NiTi linkage can really blur the lines between the cooperative and utilitarian side of things. It tends to really push the J axis more towards P just because of the strong abstract / potential / possibility focus.

Overall I think I will put a lot more work and description into the key and put some clear flags to look for independent of the choice for the various functions being assessed so someone could essentially use the key to analyze and type them self.


----------



## Inari

Unfortunately I read the spoiler, so hopefully my answers aren't biased. I'm gonna answer as closely to my initial reactions as possible.

Scenario 1:

- Just up front I can tell you that it's really hard for me to put myself "in" that scenario. As in, I can't imagine how I would feel. I can imagine my thought processes, and maybe my physical sensations. If a serious relationship ended suddenly with no explanation, my initial reaction would be a sinking feeling in my gut. When ruminating about the situation, i'd probably feel a radiating sensation from my heart to my arms, and my hands would hurt. I would think mostly about what my partner's thought processes were, if they met someone new, if they had been planning this for a long time now, if the relationship was never really serious and for some reason they took it too far. But my instinct would be that if they wanted to end it, they must have reasons, and I would just have to move on and close up the vulnerable part of me that would try to claw my way back in. I would consciously tell myself that the pain is very temporary and just let myself feel it and try not to ruminate.

When I find out that they've been diagnosed with terminal cancer, I would probably have some very visceral reaction like a cannonball in deepest pit of my stomach and sensation radiating from directly behind my eyes throughout my face. I would probably cry involuntarily. Then my mind would race through thoughts of what they were going through, and I would probably claw my way back in to try to be there for him.

- So the funny thing is, the above is everything I thought in response to "how would the scenario make you feel"? I scrolled through the questionnaire paragraph by paragraph avoiding reading more than a paragraph ahead. So all that stuff about my physical reactions to emotional prompts is exactly how I would describe "the way I feel". This is how I process my emotions in real-time and how I describe them to others.

Scenario 2:

- I definitely would help my roommate, albeit in a restrained way. Aside from any possibility that we might get caught and seriously punished, I have no fundamental obligation to uphold some arbitrary rules surrounding how the test is administered.

- The main thing influencing my decision in whether or not to help my roommate is simply that she needs and has specifically requested help. Any other considerations are weighed second to that--in terms of to what degree I can get away with helping her. Outright refusing to help her would A) result in her suffering academic consequences that might be avoidable by simply giving her the same amount of direction and feedback she would get from a textbook or the internet. and B) put undue stress on an otherwise functional relationship.

In order to manage her expectations, I would be very clear with her that I'm not going to give her any answers outright or explain anything, but only give feedback and help steer her in the right direction. In terms of what's "right and wrong" in this scenario, I would say that ultimately the "right" (noble) thing would be that my roommate accepts the consequences of her situation and makes the best of it without dragging anyone down with her. But in matters of self preservation and maintaining stability in relationships, you can't always stick rigidly to what you believe is the right thing to do.

Scenario 3:

- Project 1 appeals to me most because in terms of work projects, I'm more motivated by multiple perspectives. 

- The problem in me taking on a Project like Project 2 is that I would quickly lose motivation and focus. I like the idea of working alone and fully understanding processes in isolation, and can see myself committing to a project like that. But given the choice, I would probably choose Project 1 simply on the basis of it being more mentally stimulating. 

Scenario 4:

- I would do a lot of things to make myself comfortable. Tidy my living space, take a nice long hot shower, put on some really comfy clothes, cook and eat something yummy, get in bed, browse the internet, read, listen to music, and watch something on Netflix.

Scenario 5:

- Probably category 2 is something I gravitate towards at this stage in my life. What appeals to me about them is that they are detached professional specializations where I would have a base of knowledge/experience to draw upon and rely on. As opposed to careers where I would have to rely on my ability to connect with people or express myself. In category 2, I think that anyone with intellectual aptitude can comfortably do those jobs with solid earning potential.

- Kind of. I'm in my 30's and I ended up in social work. But I look at it as a job rather than as a career. My undergrad degree was in cognitive psych. If I could go back in time I would have steered myself hard into cognitive science/computer programming. I recently went back and looked at my alma mater's page on my degree. Looks like they turned it into a cog sci degree heavy with programming curriculum. I was bummed, because the curriculum they have now is the curriculum that would have put me on a career path that would have paid dividends by now. But that degree didn't exist when I was in school. Alternatively, I should have gotten a degree in statistics.

- Computer Programmer / Analyst

Scenario 6: 

- Quirky situational observations. Hypothetical questions. Relevantly funny anecdotes.

- Probably humor. Also I tend to feel like I know people better based on how they think, what piques their interest, and what they find funny (as opposed to facts about themselves, their hobbies and interests).

Scenario 7:

- If the only tangible benefit is that it would be "more efficient" to implement, COA 2.

- It depends a lot on how much I have at stake in the company. If I were a middle manager in the company and the only interests are held by shareholders, and taking risks has no salient benefits to my employees, then I have no interest in doing things that would save the company time and resources. That is a matter that I can kick up to someone who has the impetus to make a decision like that for the sake of the company. On the other hand, if I were in a position where I was personally invested in the company's profits and progress, then I might make a decision of risk after a cost/benefit analysis of how implementation might affect other processes in the short and long term.


----------



## Jinsei

@EccentricSiren

Scenario 1 - I love the description of what is going on behind the scenes here. A very clear initial focus on how you feel and your reaction independent of his own feelings. Very Fi, HOWEVER you eventually get to the point of considering what he wants and what his feelings are. A very clear case that BOTH Fi and Fe are very capable of empathy... but the route they take cognitively behind the scenes to get there is very different. Awesome!

Scenario 2 - Even though you chose to help I am still sensing a clear focus on not compromising your own values. Still seems very Fi to me.

Scenario 3 - Enjoying the brainstorming aspect of project one hints a little at Te and given the very clear and strong sense of Fi from the last two I would guess that your next answer is going to sound very introverted. I'm opening the spoilers one by one and typing each response as I go by the way. At this point you strike me as a very strong Fi with possibly weaker Te in there somewhere.

Scenario 4 - yep... my hunch was correct. Very introverted response. I feel safe saying primary Fi with inferior Te at this point so ISFP / INFP would be the possibilities.

Scenario 5 - sounds F over T here but I really need to rework this scenario anyway. Assessment from the previous scenario still holds. What kind of music did you study out of curiosity?

Scenario 6 - Very clear abstract / possibility / theory / idea focus here... leaning hard towards INFP

Scenario 7 - Even though you chose the first COA you talked all about the rule, understanding it fundamentally, and adhering to its principle. Didn't mention efficiency even once so I am going with a clear cooperative indication here.

So, Fi / Te - introvert - clear F dominance - abstract / cooperative (NF) puts you as a very clear INFP.

Thanks so much for participating!! Loving the feedback and the analysis I'm getting on this test. Any thoughts on improving it and removing bias?


----------



## Jinsei

@Inari first off I want to say I really appreciate the detail in your descriptions and the fact you have all your info hidden. I don't know what type you have already determined you are (if you have) or whether you are male or female. Thanks for the blank slate... the personality under the name is one of the first things I notice when I look at a post... can't help it... I'm curious. Trying not to let it bias me when I analyze people here but I know that it is.

Scenario 1 - Gut instinct I am getting here since you talk about thought process a little as well as being very uncertain of your own feelings... describing them through physical sensations... is that you are T dominant over F. I am leaning toward Ti / Fe here possibly even a Primary / Inferior combo just because of your focus on thought process over feelings here as well as it sounding like this kind of situation would hit you hard and overwhelm you emotionally. That seems like either a tertiary or inferior Fe thing. Reading each scenario response and answering as I go so this is purely based on scenario 1

Scenario 2 - Sensing Fe and the influence of the room mates feelings, needs, wants, well being on your decision making much more here.

Scenario 3 - Still going with Ti here because you say you like working alone. I am sensing a strong N influence possibly Ne in your reasoning for choosing project 1 however. Your desire for multiple perspectives sounds very Ne to me rather than Te. At this point I am leaning towards a definite Ti/Fe combo still.

Scenario 4 - All singular activities and you didn't mention involving anyone else so I'm going to say clear introvert here, Ti, Ni, Si are all possible primary functions.

Scenario 5 - Very strong emphasis on using T in your career over F... leaning a lot more towards primary Ti with maybe aux Ne combo.

Scenario 6 - Figuring out how people think / Hypothetical questions seems a pretty abstract over concrete emphasis here. Reinforces my hunch that you are an N type

Scenario 7 - This one is ambiguous and making me really think and reassess my hunches now. You don't speak once about what is right however and your thought process is very logical and analytical... weighing what your emphasis would be in multiple situations. It seems to me that what you are trying to say is that without a stake in the game... it would feel more efficient and effective to go by the book and not have to deal with possible fall out of enforcing the policies with employees in the future. Correct me if I am wrong though. I am leaning towards utilitarian still over cooperative although I am not 100% certain.

So Ti / Fe - introvert - strong emphasis on possibly being primary T - abstract / utilitarian (NT) temperament with a slight possibility of abstract / cooperative (NF). I would strongly lean towards INTP with the possibility of INFJ if my assessment is off. 

How did I do?


----------



## EccentricSiren

@_Jin_sei - You're right. I am an INFP.  And to answer your question, I studied classical music, but I ended up being more of a symphonic metal performer/composer. I've also done a bit of electronic.


----------



## Zrzu

Scenario 1

Well firstly, I'd be in a state of shock at the news. Also, it would be devastating because I've "always" wanted to get married (I am christain). I think it'd bother me I didn't find out from her because; I imagine having a good communication between us. With that being said, I think I would or would try to understand her aloof behavior given the situation. I would try to give emotional support because that's extremely traumatic; honestly I probably would need it too. I picture myself talking to friends and family on what to do. I will try to be positive because it increases chances for survival and, even if she does die I'd want her to be as happy as possible.Cherishing our possible last moments for my own need and desire. Oh and I'd pray for her health too. 
My ears because I didn't hear it from her, a break in communication and I may not hear her voice again from onset of diagnosis to after her potential death.

Scenario 2

I'd probably do it; however, I wonder how much this would be considered using me. At the same time, I'd be very flattered he sees me as intelligent because I value that very highly. I also think I enjoy the role of teacher (I like passing on what I know it makes me feel significant and smart and boy do I like feeling smart) it's also me being helpful and I like that too. 
When it comes to helping on a test it's not permitted but since it's open book and I'm not supposed to be giving answers it's reasonable. Here's why: the book is an answer key in and of itself and school primarily is about regurgitation of facts etc wouldn't it be better if he truly understood what he's doing. Does that make what I'm doing okay? No but after weighing everything I made my choice.

Scenario 3

I choose project 1, I get to try many different combinations of ideas to make the best system; rather than fixing a small part of the existing system which obviously needs revision. I know it needs revision by the offer between the two projects. Also why play a small role when my ideas could be part of a larger scheme. Now onto the working in a group part, first thoughts it's nice to have company and with their inputs it could better my strategy. Upon further inspection they could take the credit for my work or worse not listen to me at all have a worse of system and my names attached to it.

Scenario 4

Hmmm.. Realistically be in the house with my family trying to watch movies/tv shows or reading something like this; because I want to better myself and lay out the best map and strategy for my life: socially, financially and emotionally too. Its because I think about death often and it scares me to not have gotten the most out of life. I do wonder though if this outcome is from preference or lack of choice. I don't have many friends and the ones I do have I don't contact them often don't get me wrong though! I do want friends and to be liked by many people I just don't seem to keep up with them. Side note I don't know if I'm drained by encounters with people because when I do interact I can and do like to go on for hours, days and maybe weeks.

Scenario 5

This one is very difficult for me to the point I don't feel comfortable choosing. Here's why: I like the category 1 jobs because I can be involved with people. The jobs for the most part seem less redundant too. Also, I love music and one day would love to be a musician but insecurities, the spotlight and stage fright make the chances of that tiny at best. These things make me consider category 2 were i like the prestige associated with the jobs. I also like the ability to say I could do this due to the challenge which begets achievement ( I am pushed away by this challenge because of fear of failure and I'm not sure if I am capable even though others insist I am). Lastly, I wonder and worry that if I would be lonely In a category 2 job (the money would be great though). In a perfect world where my flaws didn't exist I'd go category one but I really question if I can do it but it's not a perfect world and category 2 job is much more realistic given my flaws but I don't know by how much.

Scenario 6

Hmmm.. it would have to probably do with plans depending on mood and friends ofcourse whether it's: life goals, career plans, and what I'd do with blank super power if given the chance to acquire one. It also could be very emotional I have those a lot too who will I get married to, what she will be like, what my life would be if I weren't myself, ask why I dont have more friends and love. What's funny about love for me is: I don't know what it is really my aunt said it was a choice to be with someone to the end and I like the thought of that extremely. The concept of love sits well with me. Lastly, as for the what if conversations and life plans and goals I just really want to do all I can to make the most of life so they are of genuine interest to me.

Scenario 7


Once again like both options but I like option 1 more except for stick my neck out on breaking company policies. I like option 1 because efficiency is awesome and I'd love my name to be associated with that word. At the same time, I like option 2 cause lower risk; however, I hate that companies resources are worse of because of me. Right and wrong can be blurred a lot when it comes to the end justifying the means (random but related: I would try not to break some morals being christain) in this particular case though if I knew I would get into more dangerous territory but breaking policy over losing resources I'd consult a higher up on what they want to risk for job security purposes.

P.s. Thanks in advanced really eager and worried as to what my type is because of that whole life plan thing!
-Zrzu


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

SCENARIO 1


* *




I'm not really able to imagine that sort of scenario, but I'll try my best. I'll probably be shocked above all to find out about the cancer and feel sorrow. I'll maybe also question to myself why she cut me out, if she has terminal cancer I'm not sure why she wouldn't want to spend her last moments with her family, boyfriend and friends but I'll probably never question it to her to avoid upsetting her feelings. The feelings would probably be at the heart but physical movements with the hands, like quenching my fist would show those feelings.




SCENARIO 2

* *




I'll ask him/her how much it matters to them and then make judgement on how I feel much it does matter to them. I'll probably help them as long as they're willing to listen and i'll probably feel bad about myself if I didn't help. Maybe it'll help strengthen a friendship between us two and maybe we'll stop avoiding each other. I probably wouldn't be too bothered by the rules and the professor would never find out so It's only morally right and logical to help my room mate. I think it would be wrong to not help the room mate in this situation as they are obviously in desperate need and there is no wrong in breaking those rules as long as it's impossible for him to find out.


 

SCENARIO 3

* *




Project 1 most likely. It'll be fun to be around other people and working with them. The project is also broad and covers a larger amount of areas which definitely makes it less tedious and lessen the possibility of it being boring because of repetitive tasks. I also like a mental challenge so it'll be great to solve a problem and apply my own knowledge and logic, it'll also be great to see what others have to offer and work cooperatively could wield greater results.




SCENARIO 4

* *




I'll probably do some interneting, play some video games with friends over skype, do some music things like play some piano or mixing/producing if it's a lazy day, or not I would rather be outside with friends playing football or doing whatever, which will energize me more.


 

SCENARIO 5

* *




Category 1 - It was quite hard to choose between the two because I would choose maybe 3 careers out of the 2 categories each. I'm not to interested in the careers such as teaching, child care and I also won't be interested in doctoring and lawyership but I would be interested in being an artist, musician, programmer or engineer. It was kind of the choice between do I enjoy (and the feeling of do I really want to do this for the rest of my life) music or computers more and music definitely won.




SCENARIO 6

* *




Topics could include things about films, music, TV shows, games and pop culture things as well as things maybe that are in the news, maybe discussing relevant issues about other friends and discussing other women, that sort of thing. The first set of topics capture my interest because those are topics I am enthusiastic about and the second set is more about realistic topics that are interesting because they are about what's happening around us and It's good to know how your friends are getting on and feeling.




SCENARIO 7

* *




The first choice because It's the most efficient and effective as said and breaking/bending the rules to get a task done faster and more cheap won't be a problem and if nothing really does fuck up, everything will be back to normal and those rules broken will be forgotten. I think I choose the first one because the second one breaks import factors to getting a task done such as time, money and resources and again breaking a few rules to get something done the most efficient way isn't going to make that big of a difference.


----------



## Ixim

Jinsei said:


> Lol sorry, meant nothing bad by that. It just seems like you know clearly that you are S over N. Correct me if I'm wrong and misunderstood what you wrote for that one though.


Because I do know. My eyes have been opened, see. And I can't understand idea for idea's sake nor do I value theory, well, at all. Everything has got to have a practical implementation or it's just that, pure pointless assumption. I often like to play with ideas as how to better something or things like that, but never with "let's theorise". Or let's just dilly-dally and woolgather without any point. The best thing isn't actually the theory or the practice but the point when those two function as a basis for eachother. And I think that they can't function without eachother, it's just that I can't give two flying fks about how has R = U / I come to be. Trust me, I've had experience with pure theoretical classes(I even attended a law class!) and it always ended with me losing concentration. I even slept through most of my law classes even though prof actually tried to talk about interesting stories instead of pure, raw traffic law. Example: instead of talking about maritime traffic laws, he used to tell stories about Carpathia and Titanic and stuff like that. How he had this or that incident/glitch etc. THAT was interesting. But when I opened the book? ZZZzzZzZZ after half a page. The sight just goes all cross eyed and I either fall asleep or go do something else. <- That's because I just couldn't see the practical application of that.


----------



## Ixim

Jinsei said:


> Ok testing some modifications... I'm adding two scenarios, modifying one and taking out the Keirsey focus on scenario 6 and 7... here is a list of the changes.
> 
> - Refined the wording in the first 3 scenarios and added an addtitional Ti vs Te scenario to make it even between F and T
> - Scenario 4 is now scenario 5 and 5 is now 6. Retooled the career scenario and made it more open and disigned with the intent on drawing out reasons and motivations behind the choices.
> - Removed the Keirsey focus in Scenario 6 and 7 and inserted an open ended image to discuss IOT gauge strength of N vs S.
> 
> 
> New Scenario Based Questionnaire is below, let me know what you think. Changes, refinements, and additions are in bold.
> 
> 
> 
> SCENARIO 1
> 
> FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE
> 
> Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer. ​
> - Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?
> *
> - In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?
> 
> 
> *SCENARIO 2
> 
> FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE
> 
> You are in college and this semester both you and your room mate end up in the same class together. You and your room mate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your room mate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your room mate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.​
> - How do you respond to your room mate's request and why?*
> 
> - What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?
> 
> - Describe the flow of your decision making process.
> 
> *
> 
> SCENARIO 3​
> FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE
> 
> Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.
> 
> Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.
> 
> Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.​
> - Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?
> *
> - What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?*
> 
> 
> 
> *SCENARIO 4
> 
> FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE
> 
> Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuble ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.
> 
> *​*- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.
> 
> - Describe what major influences drive this behavior.
> 
> *
> SCENARIO 5
> 
> FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE
> 
> It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.​*
> - Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?
> 
> - What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?*
> *
> 
> SCENARIO 6
> 
> FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE
> 
> You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she askes you
> to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers recieved equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.
> 
> Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor
> 
> *​*- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?
> 
> **- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?
> 
> - Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?
> 
> *
> 
> *SCENARIO 7
> 
> **Look at the image below and pay close attention to the very first things that jump out to you, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?
> 
> View attachment 293794
> 
> 
> *​*- Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.
> 
> - Why do you think you focused on those things?
> 
> - On a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being highest, how strongly did this photo appeal to you and why/why not?*


#1: The same as before.

#2: The same as before. If I had to tell the flowchart, it'd go like this(quotations means internal thinking): "It's best when you help yourself" -> "There are no rules broken that way" -> "But ok, I could help him by actually making him aware of his own mistakes" -> Show him his mistakes -> Give him examples how to practice(two choices now) -> a) "He STILL doesn't know? Meh fk him, lost cause, I've got better things to do" OR b) "Good, we're almost there, just this here and that there, look at him doing it all by himself! Magnificent work, I'm proud of us both!" -> THE END

#3: The same as before.

#4: I still have trouble focusing on T functions here, just as I did in #3. But, hey I'm a feeler! Who'd have said? Anyhow, I'd react more to how they propose things and if they have some practical implementation/backing rather than the ideas themselves. If I simply had to focus on T(which is difficult!), I'd focus on productivity of those ideas rather than gritty details of ideas, logical consistencies etc of the same. That'd be it.

#5: The same as before.

#6: Now, this is better when there is no clear cut delineation. Like, WAY better. I'd still leave the 3 choices I chose before but would add the second option to the place #3: Computer programmer(progamer, Barrracuda ftw! ). If I could be made certain that it would lead to game design or anything related to games, I'd bump it spot #1 and kick the priest out. But if it would lead to uncertainity, no way, just NO WAY. But if it was about computer progamer...hear hear!

#7: Is broken. Fix please! I'll reply with #7 when it's fixed.

Overall, I'd have to say that it's better than before. Getting rid o the pointless "what would you talk about" question is a step in the right direction. Because I sure wouldn't talk about my intimate things with a stranger. Or about electrotechnics/computers with a baker. Sure, he may know something about it, but what are the odds. Most non-technical people don't know even how to use Google properly, let alone advancedly(did you know that Google can solve even logarithms and beyond?). Keep up the good work!


----------



## Twitch

Scenario 1:

* *




- I would feel overwhelmingly sad. Not because of the break up necessarily, but because of what my SO must be going through and how terrified/shocked they must be at the news. Considering the fact that (in the described situation) we were planning our lives together and getting excited about the future, to suddenly be told that none of that is possible would be such a hard hit to the psyche, and I would understand the frustration that led to the sudden break up. I wouldn't be angry but I'd be determined to get in touch with them whether they wanted me to or not so that they would know I'm with them until the final moment. I'd forgive them for the abandonment of the relationship and their lack of explanation for it and just be there for support, even if they wanted to remain separated romantically after revealing I know what's going on.

- Would feel it in the heart and throat. The heart would be a deep heaviness and ache while the throat would be tight.



*Fe.*

Scenario 2:

* *




- I would say yes to helping, but be very careful in regard to how I went about it. The 'why' to my answer would be because I respect that a) she didn't just ask to copy my answers or mooch off me and b) because she put her pride aside to ask for help.

- I wouldn't give her the answers or direct her responses, but I would help to simplify the concepts and break it down for her what the questions specifically are asking of her and let her create her own responses/ideas. If I were to just tell her straight up what to write then that wouldn't be helping, it would be cheating, and I wouldn't feel good about it. Simply explaining what a question means doesn't seem very harmful.



*Fi, though there was some Fe in there too.*

Scenario 3:

* *




- Project 2 hands down. I prefer to work alone and be able to take my time in figuring out how I want to move forward with something as opposed to having my thoughts be scattered while I listen to multiple people's opinions. Not to say that I dislike group work, in fact I like group work sometimes, but in this particular scenario I'd opt for working alone.

- One of the main reasons I chose Project 2 over 1 was because I would not be able to choose who I'd be teamed up with. If worst case scenario occurred in project 1 and one of the people in the group was stubbornly wrong in their ideas/approach, I wouldn't have the patience for it and all fun would be sucked out of the project entirely for me. If I had the opportunity to pick my own team, however, I likely would have chosen Project 1.



*Ti.*

Scenario 4:

* *




- I'd stay home. Watch movies, listen to music, surf the internet, _maybe_ call a friend and chat with them for a bit. I'd probably order pick up or delivery from my favorite restaurant as well. I enjoy time to myself and need to be alone for some time or else I lose all social skills/patience when I do go out in public.



*Introverted.*

Scenario 5:

* *




- Category 1. They are all either flexible or focused on the human element which I like.

- Very easy to pick. Most of the careers in Category 2 were focused around mathematics which I have next to no skill in. They just seemed kind of boring to me.

- Psychologist because I like knowing what makes people tick and why. Artist and Musician because of the creative avenue used to express oneself. Computer Programmer because I like seeing a physical representation of the work I've put into something, and when you input something correctly into a computer it shows up for you to behold.


 
*Primary Feeling.*

Scenario 6:

* *




- Probably something I heard in the news. Maybe politics that I had strong opinions about and wanted to know where my friends stood on certain issues. Right now I'm kind of interested in Feminism and the misconceptions surrounding it.

- I like to express my opinions on matters that are controversial and hear where others fit on the 'agree/disagree' spectrum. It's also nice seeing people get passionate about things.



*...I think it would be reality based, considering it's centered around politics and current happenings? But I also like to hear the ideas and reasoning behind the decisions of my friends... so could possibly be abstract as well? Seemed kind of on the fence with this one.*

Scenario 7:

* *




- COA 2. Policies have to be followed and I'm not willing to put my company at risk just to get something finished quicker if there is a way to do it properly.

- By bending policies and breaking rules it puts my company at risk, which I would rather not do if there is a way around it. As a manager I need to make sure I am keeping the company safe as well as those working under me. If I allow policies to be broken that are crucial and later find out that people were fired/in trouble because of it, I would feel very guilty. I want to avoid feeling responsible if someone gets penalized or, worst case scenario, loses their job. COA 2 avoids the possibility of putting employees at risk even if it requires a bit more time/resources.



*Cooperative.*


----------



## Jinsei

@Ixim

Scenario 7 should be fixed... and ISFP still holds for me. Just to be clear that is MBTI ISFP not socionics ISFp. It makes a lot of sense to me especially with your response to the new scenario 4. Speaks very strongly to inferior Te to me.


----------



## Ixim

Jinsei said:


> @_Ixim_
> 
> Scenario 7 should be fixed... and ISFP still holds for me. Just to be clear that is MBTI ISFP not socionics ISFp. It makes a lot of sense to me especially with your response to the new scenario 4. Speaks very strongly to inferior Te to me.


And here is #7:

What first stood out to me is how magnificently beautiful the elements of Earth and Water (edit: and the Light) compliment each other. It's like...uncanny. I also noted how it heavily leans towards realism(which I favour HEAVILY in paintings) and how tranquil that picture is. Then I noticed the beautiful trees bathed in sunshine. It's almost enough to make you feel warm. But the very first reaction:

Beauty of water and earth and light combined.

It's a BEAUTIFUL picture! Has all the elements that I'd like(even a slight hint of verticality just for a measure of reality). Those are my types of pictures instead of this: 





(really, WHAT THE FUCK is that? It doesn't even have appeal of warm colours of Picasso{well, nvm his EERIE blue phase}!)


Thank you for everything!

edit: would you believe I once thought of myself as an ENFP just because I am rather talkative(not that social outside the circle of close friends/family) and often a motourmouth. That's just a sign of close friendships, not Extroversion. Both FiSe's and ennea 8s want to really open up around people they trust(8s ESPECIALLY)-to the point that you'd ask "is this the same person?". I am answering from the heart now. <3


----------



## Jinsei

@Twitch before I get into my analysis I have to ask... how did you come to the determination of INFP?

Here is my analysis:

The first 3 scenarios seem very Fe / Ti to me especially with your response to #3. Clear introvert... and on #5 I am getting dominant F but in close proximity to T due to the analytical aspect of the computer programing choice. I don't see someone with inferior T being very interested in something like that but I could be wrong. I'm getting abstract / cooperative from scenario 6 and 7. All of this points to INFJ in my opinion and leads me back to why I asked that initial question. I feel like the online tests really skew things for INFJs... Strong primary Ni does a lot to push the J axis towards seeming more like a P. My experience with the multiple choice tests started with me getting assessed as an INTP right after college. This was a paper copy I took that had multiple choice answers... there was no analysis into the why of my choices. Recently I started taking the online versions and bounced back and forth between INFP and INFJ. Most times my J/P axis comes out very close to 0%. Again... no analysis into the whys or motivations behind my decisions. These tests are all behavior based but the behavior is simply a symptom of a particular cognitive process working behind the scenes and not a true indication of one function over another. For example: both Fe and Fi can show empathy... but the route their cognitive process takes to get to that same point is very different. An Fi user would exercise it because they made an internal feeling based decision that it was the right thing to do. This decision would be purely independent of any external influence. However an Fe user would exercise it because they clearly felt influenced and affected by the external emotions they were sensing. It took me digging into understanding the cognitive functions to realy pin down that I was most definitely INFJ over INFP... they use complete opposite functions and are very different personalities. I know for a fact I am very much Ni not Ne and my thinking and feeling functions are very close in strength which is indicitive of an aux / tert combo rather than a primary inferior combo as with INFP. 

I would strongly lean towards INFJ for you based on your responses.


----------



## Slagasauras

Scenario one: I would rather not answer this due to anxiety.

Scenario two: "No, should have studied". I think it would be pathetic to ask a question like that to -me-. I study my ass off every day; it's not my problem someone wasn't concerned about their future up until that moment lol.

Scenario three: I honestly would prefer the latter. I enjoy projects where I can focus on one thing usually and crack at it. It's also easier to break down into minute parts and tackle it that way.

Scenario four: Eeeegh knowing my habits, I like to take notes or revise when I have free time, or study for a little bit. Imagining if I don't do that, I'll probably read a book and exercise, chat with my mom, or watch TV.

Scenario five: I'm torn on this one. If I were to become a medical doctor (psychiatrist), I could just enter a residency that has an emphasis on psychotherapy. I would say the first category was most appealing; however, the second one tugged at me because if I were to become a psychiatrist, I would be able to be with the patient's recovery process all of the time rather than just a minute amount.
Psychologist/Medical Doctor by the way.

Scenario six: I would bring up a hypothetical scenario where there are some moral decisions to be made, I want to hear others opinions. I would also discuss religion and interpretations of it, so long as I knew the parameters of the person.
I honestly just like hearing other people's opinions, I only have my own.

Scenario seven: The first; while it would bother me to break the rules, it would be blown away by the fact that we could finish it both efficiently and quickly. Don't do a shit job, you know? 

Jinsei, you can tell me your opinion lol :"-).


----------



## Jinsei

Ixim said:


> And here is #7:
> 
> What first stood out to me is how magnificently beautiful the elements of Earth and Water (edit: and the Light) compliment each other. It's like...uncanny. I also noted how it heavily leans towards realism(which I favour HEAVILY in paintings) and how tranquil that picture is. Then I noticed the beautiful trees bathed in sunshine. It's almost enough to make you feel warm. But the very first reaction:
> 
> Beauty of water and earth and light combined.
> 
> It's a BEAUTIFUL picture! Has all the elements that I'd like(even a slight hint of verticality just for a measure of reality). Those are my types of pictures instead of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (really, WHAT THE FUCK is that? It doesn't even have appeal of warm colours of Picasso{well, nvm his EERIE blue phase}!)
> 
> 
> Thank you for everything!


Yeah... I don't like that picture much either and I am an N type. That is why I avoided using 2 pictures and asking them to choose one. With this one I suspect that a strong N type and a strong S type would "see" two very differnt things. My goal is between scenario 6 and 7 to be able to figure out whethery they are a primary inferior F / T combo or primary inferior S / N combo. With the Fi/Te or Fe/Ti determination as well as the introverson / extroversion assesment... it should be pretty easy to figure out their type with that info.

You picked up on exactly what I would expect from a dominant S type. The colors, the light, the green trees standing out bathed in sunshine. I am primary Ni however and while my inferior Se did pick up on that eventually... my very first thought was very possibility driven. I had an overwhelming need to see what was around the corner.... very Ni driving Se rather than the other way around. I began to try and imagine it before I started paying attention to the beautiful light and the trees. I am very curious how an Ne/Si or Si/Ne would respond to it however.

ISFP definitely stands for sure now.


----------



## castigat

Jinsei said:


> What do you think?


I think it at least gives me more insight, since there seems to be consensus on Ni, Fe, and Ti. That at least narrows it down to two types, haha.

Since you added scenarios, I'll answer those too, for shits and giggles. Once you put up a key for them, I might be able to analyze them myself.


* *




*S4* - Now that I know that these people have proper work ethic and aren't a bunch of dunces (which means I'd have to bite the bullet and try to direct what I could to clean things up), I can focus on the actual project. 

Depending on the need of my participation, ideally I'd be sitting back unless my input was needed (or I felt it necessary to put in my ideas during the idea process), actively observing and listening and trying to figure out which of their ideas are the most prudent they have, how they work and how they don't, and finally whether or not they can be mixed together to create something new. In general I think it's a very good idea in a group to incorporate the input of multiple people (within reason), which would be the motivator behind trying to mash their ideas together into one cohesive uber-idea. 

There's also mixing in my ideas, but that would come with either thinking of ways to mix the ideas together, or in explaining how they might mix theirs together, plus some random advice I might think is good to include. 

People really do have good ideas sometimes. It's just that they cannot always conceive of perfect ones (hell, perfection is impossible), and don't always agree, so I usually advocate for (ideally) coming to some form of middleground that incorporates bits and pieces of the most effective parts of each person's idea to create something more whole. Meet multiple goals at once, keep people happy and away from fighting with each other—which is the antithesis to group efficiency—and push forward my own goals at the same time, which in that situation is usually just 'let's just do this, for gods' sake, we've been at this for five hours now.' <- That's facetious.

Summary:
People have ideas > I sit listening to and throwing around ideas in my head > people tack down what they want, which in the baby stages is usually something different for everyone > "Hey guys, you have options A, B, C, and D. With their powers combined, they can become Captain Planet option Z. What about it?" > Deliberations > Ideally, option Z or something like it works out > _everyone wins_


Basically, I'm







until they come to an impasse or I find an opening for my input.

^Dunno about you, but that seems Ti/Fe to me. XD

*S5* - Non-physical energy can be restored through talking to people (usually online, since I know zero people interested in my antics) about stupid shit, reading, playing video games, surfing the web, etc. Pretty much all those introverted answers from before.

'Stupid shit' usually entails things found on imgur, 'Hey, I found this really stupid thread on ____________, look what a tool this person is', philosophical discourse, etc. Anything that I talk to my friends about is usually stupid shit.

*S6* - I approve of you mixing together those choices in S6 so they don't represent a dichotomy. 
I'd have similar answers, but with money out of the equation, I'd be a writer, musician, actor, or artist myself. Something of a docent—really, just a huge nerd that likes teaching people about everything ever—would also be enjoyable because knowledge is power and I love seeing people excited about learning. A comedian also sounds good.

Motivation for this is not only self-expression, but my riding motivation for being a writer is—and I am not kidding—being able to rip the hearts out of multiple readers at once and stomp on them all simultaneously. I want to see people moved by what I create—and the arts tend to do that to viewers.

Excluding my disdain for the justice system here, something like lawyer would have similar motivations. I'd want to create change—_good_ change—for people, because the places we live can be pretty shitty.

I can honestly put a 'helping other people' bent on any of those. Every single one of those can help other people. It's great.

*S7* - That's _really fucking cool_. Can I walk across those rocks? Mind if I wade into the water and yell at the ceiling and laugh like a seven-year-old at my echo?

It's _amazing_ what nature can do and this is an example of it. That's beautiful. I'd much rather be on the bottom looking up, though, and I'm really curious as to what's on the outside there. Serious question: where is that? California? Arizona? Is it even real?

Incidentally, Antelope Canyon is also pretty badass. I recommend looking into it if you like that picture. It's like the Beatles walked into Arizona and puked (red-hued) LSD all over the canyon.

I focused on those things because who knows why, but that is really fucking cool. This is what I mean by hands-on experience and exploration. I'd remember that forever. If not, I'd have pictures of it. 

On a scale of 1 to 10, over 9,000. I am gripped in the throes of


----------



## Jinsei

@castigat

Awesome! Thanks for the input!

S4: This speaks to a very resounding Ti logic process. What you described is EXACTLY what I would do and I am very certain I am Fe/Ti. I would sit there absorb their ideas and fit everything logically together and then once I had formed something incredible with them... present the unified theory of everything to the rest of the group lol.

S5 - Yep... you are still introverted.

S6 - F dom with a bit of a T flavor here.

S7 - This image is designed to garner a specific response in N doms vs S doms. I expect an S dom would be focused on what they are actually seeing, the beautiful play of light on the rocks and trees for example. Your description had a very distinct quality and focus on the possibility of what you saw. Specifically this comment:



castigat said:


> I'm really curious as to what's on the outside there


THAT speaks very clearly to Ni driven Se to me rather than Se driven Ni. Which leads me to be very certain about you being INFJ. Thanks for the input and response!


----------



## Jinsei

@Slagathor

Scenario 2 - Sounds possibly like an Fi driven decision but without knowing your reasoning or what is going on behind the scenes ie: what is influencing the decision and what your decision making process is... it is hard to tell.

Scenario 3 - Again sounds like Ti here however this decision could also be driven by primary Fi and inferior Te. I'm very curious as to how you would respond to the new Scenario 4 in my updated version.

Scenario 4 - Clear introvert

Scenario 5 - Your choice seems a little more F driven due to your desire to be with the patient through the whole process however without a little more insight into the why and the motivation behind the decision it is hard to say.

Scenario 6 - Seems like a clear abstract N focus to me but check out scenario 7 from my updated version... very curious as to how you would respond to the image.

Scenario 7 - Not completely sure... knowing that breaking the rules would bother you would signify a cooperative focus towards the things you do... which would mean NF. However a focus on efficiency and an ends justify the means focus would mean utilitarian and thus NT.

Clarifying question, do you have a clear preference in F over T or vise versa? INFP and INTJ are the two results I am considering. INFP would mean primary Fi and inferior Te which would line up better with the contrast in what I was sensing between scenario 2 and scenario 3. INTJ would mean auxiliary Te and tertiary Fi and doesn't quite add up for me with respect to scenario 3. I'm leaning much more towards INFP for you.


----------



## Slagasauras

Jinsei said:


> @_Slagathor_
> 
> Scenario 2 - Sounds possibly like an Fi driven decision but without knowing your reasoning or what is going on behind the scenes ie: what is influencing the decision and what your decision making process is... it is hard to tell.
> 
> Scenario 3 - Again sounds like Ti here however this decision could also be driven by primary Fi and inferior Te. I'm very curious as to how you would respond to the new Scenario 4 in my updated version.
> 
> Scenario 4 - Clear introvert
> 
> Scenario 5 - Your choice seems a little more F driven due to your desire to be with the patient through the whole process however without a little more insight into the why and the motivation behind the decision it is hard to say.
> 
> Scenario 6 - Seems like a clear abstract N focus to me but check out scenario 7 from my updated version... very curious as to how you would respond to the image.
> 
> Scenario 7 - Not completely sure... knowing that breaking the rules would bother you would signify a cooperative focus towards the things you do... which would mean NF. However a focus on efficiency and an ends justify the means focus would mean utilitarian and thus NT.
> 
> Clarifying question, do you have a clear preference in F over T or vise versa? INFP and INTJ are the two results I am considering. INFP would mean primary Fi and inferior Te which would line up better with the contrast in what I was sensing between scenario 2 and scenario 3. INTJ would mean auxiliary Te and tertiary Fi and doesn't quite add up for me with respect to scenario 3. I'm leaning much more towards INFP for you.


Where exactly is the updated version?


----------



## Twitch

@Jinsei First, thank you for looking over my answers and giving some feedback 

As for how I came to INFP, I've just always identified more with INFP descriptions over INFJ, and on every test I've ever taken I have gotten INFP. I'm still learning about functions and what they mean so I can't really speak much in regard to that aspect. In the past I've taken a functions quiz and someone said that I was "INFP with some INFJ tendencies". Below is what they based their response from:

* *















Also, because of what you responded with, I was curious and took a functions test on a site which I haven't used before, and these were the results I got for that one:

* *





*Your Cognitive Development Profile*
The forty-eight questions you rated earlier tap into the eight cognitive processes. Some questions tapped into basic or developed use of a process used by itself, while other questions tapped into use of multiple processes at once. The profile below is based on your responses. The number of squares indicate strength of response. The equivalent numeric is shown in parentheses along with likely level of development.


*Cognitive Process**Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)*extraverted Sensing (Se) ********************* (21.7)
limited useintroverted Sensing (Si) **************************** (28.5)
average useextraverted Intuiting (Ne) **************************************** (40.1)
excellent useintroverted Intuiting (Ni) ******************************** (32.6)
good useextraverted Thinking (Te) ******************* (19.4)
limited useintroverted Thinking (Ti) ************************ (24.7)
average useextraverted Feeling (Fe) ***************************** (29.7)
average useintroverted Feeling (Fi) ******************************************** (44.1)
excellent use
*Summary Analysis of Profile*
By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: *INFP*
*Lead (Dominant) Process*
*Introverted Feeling (Fi):* Staying true to who you really are. Paying close attention to your personal identity, values and beliefs. Checking with your conscience. Choosing behavior congruent with what is important to you.

*Support (Auxilliary) Process*
*Extraverted Intuiting (Ne):* Exploring the emerging patterns. Wondering about patterns of interaction across various situations. Checking what hypotheses and meanings fit best. Trusting what emerges as you shift a situation’s dynamics.




Is it possible to borderline between INFP/INFJ? I've based my acceptance of which type I am on reading descriptions and taking different tests and figuring out what I feel matches me best. It's interesting to hear your side of things though ^^ .


----------



## castigat

Jinsei said:


> @_castigat_
> 
> Awesome! Thanks for the input!
> 
> THAT speaks very clearly to Ni driven Se to me rather than Se driven Ni. Which leads me to be very certain about you being INFJ. Thanks for the input and response!


No problem. I hope you gained some insight. I'll probably compare this with the other answers I get, but I've got a leg still in INFJ, so it's. . .not like I ever left, lmao. Thank you for the help setting things a little straighter in my head.

@_Slagathor_ Page 8.


----------



## Jinsei

Twitch said:


> @Jinsei First, thank you for looking over my answers and giving some feedback
> 
> As for how I came to INFP, I've just always identified more with INFP descriptions over INFJ, and on every test I've ever taken I have gotten INFP. I'm still learning about functions and what they mean so I can't really speak much in regard to that aspect. In the past I've taken a functions quiz and someone said that I was "INFP with some INFJ tendencies". Below is what they based their response from:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, because of what you responded with, I was curious and took a functions test on a site which I haven't used before, and these were the results I got for that one:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Your Cognitive Development Profile*
> The forty-eight questions you rated earlier tap into the eight cognitive processes. Some questions tapped into basic or developed use of a process used by itself, while other questions tapped into use of multiple processes at once. The profile below is based on your responses. The number of squares indicate strength of response. The equivalent numeric is shown in parentheses along with likely level of development.
> 
> 
> *Cognitive Process**Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)*extraverted Sensing (Se) ********************* (21.7)
> limited useintroverted Sensing (Si) **************************** (28.5)
> average useextraverted Intuiting (Ne) **************************************** (40.1)
> excellent useintroverted Intuiting (Ni) ******************************** (32.6)
> good useextraverted Thinking (Te) ******************* (19.4)
> limited useintroverted Thinking (Ti) ************************ (24.7)
> average useextraverted Feeling (Fe) ***************************** (29.7)
> average useintroverted Feeling (Fi) ******************************************** (44.1)
> excellent use
> *Summary Analysis of Profile*
> By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: *INFP*
> *Lead (Dominant) Process*
> *Introverted Feeling (Fi):* Staying true to who you really are. Paying close attention to your personal identity, values and beliefs. Checking with your conscience. Choosing behavior congruent with what is important to you.
> 
> *Support (Auxilliary) Process*
> *Extraverted Intuiting (Ne):* Exploring the emerging patterns. Wondering about patterns of interaction across various situations. Checking what hypotheses and meanings fit best. Trusting what emerges as you shift a situation’s dynamics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to borderline between INFP/INFJ? I've based my acceptance of which type I am on reading descriptions and taking different tests and figuring out what I feel matches me best. It's interesting to hear your side of things though ^^ .


Yeah, sounds like you lean a little more towards INFP... just out of curiosity how do you respond to this:

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/503746-n-vs-s-dominance-image-test.html

I wouldn't say borderline is really that possible... INFP and INFJ are very different types that use the complete opposite functions ie: Fi vs Fe, Ne vs Ni, Si vs Se, and Te vs Ti


----------



## Jinsei

castigat said:


> No problem. I hope you gained some insight. I'll probably compare this with the other answers I get, but I've got a leg still in INFJ, so it's. . .not like I ever left, lmao. Thank you for the help setting things a little straighter in my head.
> 
> @_Slagathor_ Page 8.


You certainly did help me gain some insight and glad I could help. Thanks for pointing @Slagathor in the right direction... should have done that when I mentioned it lol.


----------



## Slagasauras

@Jinsei


SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.​
- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?
*
- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be? 


SCENARIO 2 

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your room mate end up in the same class together. You and your room mate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your room mate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your room mate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.​
- How do you respond to your room mate's request and why
Honestly, I would be a bit flabber gasted and quiet for a couple of seconds. Again, I would tell them that they're wasting their time and they should have done more studying earlier.

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?

The fact that this was a take home test. Let alone that I have a room mate and live on campus?

- Describe the flow of your decision making process.

"Minding my own business -> douchebag roomate asks to cheat of me -> Hell ensues" haha.


SCENARIO 3​
FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two. 

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it. 

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.​
- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?

I prefer the second, it's much more individualistic and I can do it all by myself by breaking everything down and working on it a little bit each day.

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?
The fact that I could work alone and do it my own way. If I need help I will ask for it.



SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuble ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

​- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.

Honestly, if we weren't getting anywhere I would step in and offer up my idea and see what they have to say about it. If they didn't like it, I would try to organize them all to make votes for whichever idea was best. We'd go with whoever has the most votes.
- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.
Ugh, again, the coworkers. So insufficient...just pick something and do it.

SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.​
- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?
Well, again, I like doing my homework and studying on the weekend and in my free time. It's accomplishing to have a little check list and cross things off when you do them. It's also relieving and gives me more time for myself later on, ironically. I also enjoy going to the gym and working out with my father. I also enjoy talking to my mother.

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing? 
Hmmmm, I'm not sure. I suppose organizing my tasks and assignments in the first place (in my head) would be a bit draining.

SCENARIO 6
​
FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she askes you 
to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers recieved equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist,Computer Programer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor

​- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?
I either forgot to copy this and include it or it wasn't included.
Anyways, from memory, psychologist, medical doctor, counselor.
Psychology because I find psychopathology intriguing as well as experience some minor things.
Medical Doctor because I've had so much health scares and my first doctor really didn't do so thorough of an exam which worsened my concerns; and my current doctor did an amazing job in calming me down. She also did a thorough exam and that really is something I admire; doing a job correctly. Not to discredit my first doctor, but my current doctor is great. 
I've also always loved biology; histology is something I hope to study soon at college. 
Counselor, well, that's more of a stretch really, but I can see that happening if I don't become a psychology or physician.

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?

I guess, I becoming a doctor or psychologist are my top two picks, and counselor was sort of on the bottom since they deal with more short term problems such as women adjusting to work while caring for a baby.
- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?
Hmmm
-Patient Care
-Making sure the patient understands what you are doing
-Making sure the patient understand why you feel the way that you do
-Checking on other things the patient has mentioned
-Making sure the patient understands these as well
-Helping a patient who feels in the dumps

Honestly, I thought I could see myself as a psychologist but I may be kind of iffy when people dump on me; but I'd imagine that can be rewarding. 
If I were to become a doctor; I want to be -just- like my doctor. She really is great.





SCENARIO 7

Look at the image below and pay close attention to the very first things that jump out to you, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?



​- Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.

The walls of rock; they're so large and powerful looking. They've aged over time to show their true beauty and wisdom.


- Why do you think you focused on those things?

I've always found things such as canyons rather scary, for some reason. I suppose because they loom so ominously; it signifies an end to me. 
- On a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being highest, how strongly did this photo appeal to you and why/why not?
**3, I found the lake or creek at the bottom rather pleasing, but again, those walls.

*​


----------



## castigat

@_Twitch_
Since they have very different function stacks, I don't think it's entirely possible to be legitimately borderline between them. The functions are all opposite each other.

It's also—and I hope not to offend—probably not a good idea to base your findings solely on descriptions and tests, because as I've found, online versions of both of them tend to not know what the hell they're talking about. A key example of this is equating Ni to mystic Romani people and anyone that thinks in possibilities as Ne.

You seem to have a skew toward INFP, but that's just based on seeing the results there.

So my advice is to learn more about the functions, through the Cognitive Functions forum here, the Socionics forum, the 'What's my personality/Socionics type' forums, and other websites like this one (though I'd have to get input on the accuracy of that website. It's user-made by an INTJ user here). 

This is speaking from a person that consistently manages to get INFP when I know I don't have Ne (hey, we're in the same boat @_Jinsei_), so I know what you're going through. _No matter what,_ knowledge is power, so learning the functions for yourself will be just as useful.


----------



## Twitch

Jinsei said:


> Yeah, sounds like you lean a little more towards INFP... just out of curiosity how do you respond to this:
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/503746-n-vs-s-dominance-image-test.html
> 
> I wouldn't say borderline is really that possible... INFP and INFJ are very different types that use the complete opposite functions ie: Fi vs Fe, Ne vs Ni, Si vs Se, and Te vs Ti


Interesting. It's kind of funny how types with opposite functions have so much trouble figuring out where they fit between the two :tongue: .

I'll post my response for the image test over in the thread you linked.


----------



## Jinsei

@Slagathor

Scenario 2: Getting a very clear Fi focus lol... lots of internal personal feelings about things

Scenario 3: This speaks Ti but I find it much more likely that you are extremely introverted with inferior Te which is what is driving your decision

Scenario 4: Your reaction hear speaks more to Te... stepping up to externally bring everyone's ideas to a consensus.

Scenario 5: Still feels like a clear introvert

Scenario 6: I am getting very strong Fi driven decision on career choice. You had and experience with a doctor and as a result you have very strong personal feelings about patient care. This is a clear case of Fi championing a specific cause that means something important to them.

Scenario 7: Getting a very clear N vibe on how you described the rock walls as powerful and aging over time to show beauty and wisdom. Also in how you described them as feeling ominous to you as if they posed some threat to you. All very idea, concept, and possibility focused. I also love how you humanized the inanimate rocks and gave them attributes like wisdom. Seems to speak to Ne driven Si to me.

INFP seems like a very strong choice for you.


----------



## Jinsei

@Twitchie and @FlightlessBird thanks for using this, however there is an updated version as well as an updated key here:

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...-scenario-questionnaire-2-0-self-type-14.html

The only major changes are to the key, Scenario 4 is new, 6 & 7 were tossed out, and there is a new scenario 7. I'll take a look at these responses but would you mind tackling scenario 4 and 7 on the new version, help round things out?


----------



## FlightlessBird

@Jinsei here you have the updated version questions answered  

*



SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

Click to expand...

*
I would contribute to the brainstorming with my own ideas (normally I'm the first one who starts that and people usually like my ideas). If I liked an idea, I would say it and if I don't like another one, I'd say it too (being polite and trying not to hurt the other person and giving the main reasons why I think their idea is not good enough). 

Normally people do not think about new and creative things to do, they just ask "what do we do?" and I hate that! If we all thought about what to do the project would be even better. So, I'm the one who gives the main ideas, which normally are about adding some special things to the project and not only redacting a document about the information that the teacher asked for. Nope, I like to be creative and to investigate and learn and get involved with the project (if I like the subject, obviously). I mean, I don't like to do concretely what the teacher says, I like to surprise him/her with something! Some of my usual mates who work in the group projects with me don't like the way I am, they're just like "please, let's do what the teacher asked for and be completely literal" Well I don't think that deserves a good mark. 

The major influences that drives my behavior are that I like to be innovative, I like metaphors and I like everything I do to have a little bit of me, Ilike trying new things when I work on a project. I don't want to sound like a complete conceited (which I'm not), but seriously, normally people are too literal and they never contribute with new ideas to the project!! 

*



SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see? http://personalitycafe.com/attachme...stionnaire-2-0-self-type-paintedcanyon1fb.jpg

Click to expand...

*http://personalitycafe.com/attachme...stionnaire-2-0-self-type-paintedcanyon1fb.jpg

If I think of the picture piece by piece It does not make me feel anything, but when I see it in a general way it makes me feel happy and warm and makes me think of love, purity and soul freedom. In some way this picture creates antagonistic feelings on me, I mean, I feel more related to what I said firstly but if I keep my attention on the lower part of the photo, it makes me think of sadness, coldness and stiffness. 

I'll also try to explain it part by part even though it's a little bit hard for me: the mountains were the first things that caught my atention, I guess because of the luminosity. Then I saw the trees, which make me think about the big size of the mountains taking into account that they seem very small. I also like the water, it's dark but shiny at the same time. (I know this part sucks haha but I tried)

This seems a lovely place and I'd like to go there! I also wonder what is there behind these mountains. I think I mainly focused on the first paragraph things because normally when I see a picture or something I connect easily to the feelings and the hiding meanings on it. I think this picture appeals to me a lot because of the magic and purity it hides behind all this brightness.


----------



## Jinsei

FlightlessBird said:


> @Jinsei here you have the updated version questions answered
> I would contribute to the brainstorming with my own ideas (*normally I'm the first one who starts that and people usually like my ideas*). If I liked an idea, I would say it and if I don't like another one, I'd say it too (being polite and trying not to hurt the other person and giving the main reasons why I think their idea is not good enough).
> 
> Normally people do not think about new and creative things to do, they just ask "what do we do?" and I hate that! If we all thought about what to do the project would be even better. So, I'm the one who gives the main ideas, which normally are about adding some special things to the project and not only redacting a document about the information that the teacher asked for. *Nope, I like to be creative and to investigate and learn and get involved with the project (if I like the subject, obviously)*. I mean, I don't like to do concretely what the teacher says, *I like to surprise him/her with something! Some of my usual mates who work in the group projects with me don't like the way I am, they're just like "please, let's do what the teacher asked for and be completely literal" Well I don't think that deserves a good mark. *
> 
> The major influences that drives my behavior are that I like to be innovative, I like metaphors and I like everything I do to have a little bit of me, Ilike trying new things when I work on a project. I don't want to sound like a complete conceited (which I'm not), but seriously, normally people are too literal and they never contribute with new ideas to the project!!


Definitely NeFi influencing things here... did you see my response in the new thread?



FlightlessBird said:


> If I think of the picture piece by piece It does not make me feel anything, but when I see it in a general way it makes me feel happy and warm and makes me think of love, purity and soul freedom. In some way this picture creates antagonistic feelings on me, I mean, I feel more related to what I said firstly but if I keep my attention on the lower part of the photo, it makes me think of sadness, coldness and stiffness.
> 
> I'll also try to explain it part by part even though it's a little bit hard for me: the mountains were the first things that caught my atention, I guess because of the luminosity. Then I saw the trees, which make me think about the big size of the mountains taking into account that they seem very small. I also like the water, it's dark but shiny at the same time. (I know this part sucks haha but I tried)
> 
> This seems a lovely place and I'd like to go there! I also wonder what is there behind these mountains. I think I mainly focused on the first paragraph things because normally when I see a picture or something I connect easily to the feelings and the hiding meanings on it. I think this picture appeals to me a lot because of the magic and purity it hides behind all this brightness.


Pretty sure you are on the Ne/Si axis... Si assigns subjective sensory meanings to objects... Ne takes that input and runs with it generating all sorts of possibilities, abstract connections, etc. Seem to be using farily strong Si here though... hrm.

I would still say ENFP. I asked on the other thread, not sure if you saw it:
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...-scenario-questionnaire-2-0-self-type-14.html

But what are the types you were debating between? INFP and ENFP?


----------



## poco a poco

doing this out of curiosity and boredom~



SCENARIO 1

* *




I would be completely devastated. before finding out about the diagnosis I would probably be trying to figure out what I did or what changed about me significant other that made them decide to split with me. 
after finding out about the diagnosis I would again be devastated beyond words. now I would understand why they would want to end things with me without saying a word, because they'd think in the end it would be best for both of us considering the situation. I would probably not want to talk to anyone at this point. I imaging my heart would feel hollow and my head would ache. I would still want to work to console/commiserate(lack of a better word) w/ their family but I wouldn't want them to know I was still in touch with their family other than maybe their family telling them that I understand why they ended things so they could have peace of mind. other than that I'd try my best to stay in their life but remain unnoticed by my significant other because then they wouldn't have to worry about leaving me "widowed" after they pass.






SCENARIO 2 

* *




I would definitely help that out, I mean the guilt I'd feel if I didn't help and they failed(even though I know this is not directly my fault) would be far more exhausting than the time I'd put into helping them.
I'd definitely not want my roommate to feel like it was a chore for me to tutor/help them, so I think I'd initially say something like "I'm actually having trouble with this take home test too, so maybe we would work on it together" rather than just being like "yeah I'LL help YOU" because I basically just wouldn't want it to seem like I was offering some service to them, I'd want it to be very casual and I wouldn't want them to feel like they were the only person struggling w/ the work. (bonus, since they know I'm good in that class they'd feel more relieved that I was also "struggling with this take home test"). I guess it's a very roundabout way of helping and not very honest, but I prefer it because if I were to ask someone for help I wouldn't want to feel like they were doing a chore or like I owed them something after it since I wouldn't really feel that bothered by the task myself.







SCENARIO 3


* *




Both are appealing/unappealing in some aspects 
I'm on the fence with these two choices so I'll just explain why/why not I'd like specific parts

project 1: it is off-putting to me that the project would have a significant impact on the company because I wouldn't want that responsibility. I would enjoy the group work because I would be able to listen/observe their ideas and such then adjust the project on my own. However what bothers me here is that I know personally that I wouldn't speak up much so the project probably wouldn't go as I'd like it to; that would bother me a lot because I'd have a tinkered vision of how I'd want it to go, but I would probably not be vocal about my dismay.

project 2: I would be at ease because the project is not as significant, and I would enjoy the freedom to explore the project in depth because I would be able to find many possibilities even within that specified topic. But I would not like that, if there were an issue with the project, it would be absolutely my "fault" and my responsibility to address it. I would probably want to have another person's input just in case.







SCENARIO 4


* *




usually when I want to recharge/feel like I'm doing nothing I play Sudoku, Solitaire, or some sort of puzzle game like Room Escape games(they're just big puzzle rooms basically) for hours while listening to music.
I would also probably end up reading some random articles I never even know I had interest in
and there would definitely be a 1-3 hour break where I just blasted music and sang along really loudly 
and I definitely would not want any visitors/would hopefully be the only person home. otherwise I think I'd honestly just sleep all day to feel recharged







SCENARIO 5


* *




category 1 definitely appeals to me. the only thing in category 2 I'd consider would be computer programming. otherwise all of category two generally just has too much of what feels like responsibility to me. obviously category 1 harbors as much responsibility, but to me it seems more just like my hobbies. category 1 was also much easier to choose because it has 7 things I'm very very interested in. I'm a former art student who is now on the path to becoming a teacher. my side job is babysitting, I'm the designated therapist of my friend group, and I love singing and acting/take general interest in the music and film industry. I would be satisfied with any of the jobs in category 1, but would feel miserable in all but 1 of the jobs in category 2. and the one I chose in category 2 would probably feel very tedious because it would be too binary and predictable, not offering the same variability that sparks my curiosity that analyzing people as a counselor would.







SCENARIO 6

* *




#1 would be enneagram, mbti, socionics, anything pertaining to personalities, even if it was something as ridiculous as "what cereal would (insert "I", "you", "x celebrity", etc.) be, and why?" I really enjoy relating things

other than that I would want to talk about music, celebrities, particularly kpop(Korean pop) because it's my current obsession. still, the things I'd like to discuss would be along the lines of "which kpop group, celebrity, song, etc. do I remind you of/do you relate to?" or "which person we know does (x celebrity) remind you of?"

lastly, I'd want to talk about memories or past happenings/future possibilities but yeah even then I'd want to talk about why I did certain things in the past and how to compare to things I do now/things that'll happen in the future.







SCENARIO 7


* *




I don't like either because of the conditions that come with them, buuuuuut in the end I would definitely sacrifice efficiency and company resources for the safety that would come with the second COA. I wouldn't want to wake the risk of COA 1 because it's not guaranteed that we would be able to go back to business as usual since something big could happen that affects the company. I just wouldn't want that guilt being in my hands hahahaha. and I wouldn't want to sacrifice the whole company just for some efficiency/loss of resources that could be worked out or evened out in the future. but I mean, if it WAS guaranteed that we could go back to business as usual, I'd have no problem with COA 1. :tongue:


----------



## BroNerd

Jinsei said:


> I'm going to answer my own questionnaire...
> 
> *Scenario 1*
> 
> Initially very hurt and confused at being shut out... Not quite sure how I feel other than being in pain at loosing her so suddenly and mysteriously. I would probably wrack my brain tring to speculate what her motivation was. Once I discovered she has terminal cancer I would probably be imagining that she might be feeling like she doesn't want to hold me back from happiness and finding someone since she obviously wouldn't be around for much longer. I would also imagine that she might be feeling very lost, alone, and depressed intitally at the thought of facing immenent death. I would have a deep need and desire to stay by her side and support her until the end because of this. For me powerful feelings very clearly manifest in my chest area... and when under a lot of stress or pain they actually do affect me physically.
> 
> *Scenario 2*
> I would definitely be inclinde to help mentor my room mate and would probably feel much more guilty later if I had the capability to help him but didn't and he failed because of it. Going against the professors rules would rub me the wrong way, but not enough to cause me not to help him. The fact that he hasn't asked me for help all semester when he was obviously struggling would also rub me the wrong way but again, I would probably overlook that given the effect not helping him could have on his life. My view of right or wrong is very focused on what the effect would be on the people involved... not on what someone else has dictated or defined as right.
> 
> *Scenario 3*
> Yeah definitely let me work on the project alone. Don't really care about how great the effect on the company would be, but given the chance to go off on my own, analyze through a problem, and fundamentally break it down to a core understanding... yes please! Brainstorming in a group doesn't appeal to me at all and neither does the expansiveness of the project. I enjoy things with a clear and specific focus that I can drill down deep into.
> 
> *Scenario 4*
> Browse the PerC forums, read a book, watch one of my favorite TV shows... I definitely need alone time doing things that interest me and that I enjoy in order to recharge.
> 
> *Scenario 5*
> VERY hard for me to choose here. Artist, Musician, Counselor, Teacher, Psychologist appeals to me... especially Psychologist... however so does Scientist, Enginieer, Computer Programmer / Analyst. I would possibly very VERY slightly lean towards category 1 due to the creative / people centered aspect of it. The technical / logical / analytical aspects of category two are very appealing too however. Psychologist really appeals to me because it encompasses both of those aspects.
> 
> *Scenario 6*
> I like to theorize, talk about what if scenarios... politics, world issues, philisophical debates are all things that interest me. I could care less about things like sports. I may talk about my favorite TV shows or activites / hobbies that interest me.
> 
> *Scenario 7*
> I would be very very torn here. Efficiency and effectiveness is very important to me however I would probably be to affraid to go against company policies in order to risk implementing COA 1. Plus I really wouldn't want to set a bad example or precedent. So initially I would probably choose COA 2 but then go back and try to fix the policies that prevented me from choosing the more effective and efficient choice.
> 
> So based on all that who wants to feed the info into my key and type me?


Based on the methodology of your questionnaire, it seems you'd be INFJ


----------



## BroNerd

I kind of did this in my head without writing it out, but at the end I got ENTP. Interesting and I was feeling so confident about ENFP too lol.

However, your first three questions clearly pushed me to Fe/Ti rather than Te/Fi.


----------



## yevie

Well, I'm curious...

1. I’d be hurt, because they thought to cut me off before even trying to talk, but I’d give myself a moment to settle down and try and understand their POV. Probably try give them a bit of space for a while and feel frightened for them. I’d probably want to meddle, try and get them to do stuff. I’d not want them to die sad or alone and probably be a bit pushy. (Chest/head)

2. I’d help them. It hurts no one and as long as I don’t give them the answers, they’re still learning. There’s no reason for a person to fail and honestly, if I was in the situation and felt comfortable enough asking for help, I’d hate to be rejected. I’d probably hesitate for a moment, assessing the risks. But, given few risks, I’d want to help them out. My decision is based on the fact that roomie needs help and I can give it and them failing the class isn't going to do anyone any good in the long run. (Though, if the class is important for their major and they seem otherwise displeased with their major, I might suggest a switch). I dunno what is right or wrong. Ethically, maybe my behavior is questionable, but honestly, I don’t give a damn. No one's getting hurt. 

3. Project 2. I might like to organize shit, but normally it feels overwhelming. However, breaking down and being alone to think on a problem for a really long time is my ideal way of working. I like making an impact, but honestly, I am more effective when the problem is one where I center on what I can do. 

4. Watching a show, reading something, sleeping. Maybe writing or a small conversation with a close friend, if it was a lonely week. 

5. C2 because honestly, that’s the work I do. (I'm about to start a PhD program in abstract Mathematics.) The only C1 categories I like are teacher/artist. It's an easy choice because I've had to make it years ago. Though, at the time, I REALLY wanted to go into art. Circumstance prevented me and I moved on. The categories that appeal to me are Artist, Teacher, Scientist, Engineer, Programer. 

6. Politics, media analysis, writing, gossip. I like to think about people and analyze stuff.

7. COA 1. As long as those policies aren't like, humanitary ones (say, breaking the rules involves killing folks) and the risk isn’t EXTREME. Shit needs to get done and taking a less efficient way seems silly. I don’t want to waste resources. Right and wrong only comes in if breaking those policies causes harm to others. But, then it's a needs based thing. Greater good is more important than individual needs type things, so I'd have to figure out what the 'greater good' is in the situation.


----------



## lucydro

could you help type me? ive had so much confusion as to whether im isfp or not. here is my answers

1.fucked up at first i would go into overdrive about what went wrong and just feel empty. then when i find out he had cancer i would feel absolutely destroyed and not know what to do. the feelings would be in my stomach/chest and head 

2.i would help them in a way that im just putting ideas in there head to get there thoughts going, so essentially they're doing their own thing while im just giving them the push. i wouldn't think of it as wrong as its just a test and it wont define our lives and there would be no reason in my eyes to let someone fail and it be a burden on them, rather then help them which would only result in improvement in the future for them.

3. project 2 appeals more as i much prefer really narrowed down and specific things to research when doing projects, i cant deal with scattered ideas everywhere which don't have any direction, i like to have specific topics and focus on doing one thing when working

4.probably spend time with a selected friend, drink maybe, or just listen to music and watch movies.

5. category one as im naturally more talented at the options in that category in contrast to category two which i would not have any idea what to do working in them. it was easy to decide that and the specific careers were actor, musician, teacher and psychologist because ive always had interests in them and im planning to be a musician anyway.

6.i would just wait for someone else to start a conversation but if i had to might bring up some theory's ive read about, music ive been into, movies ive watched, just really anything that comes into my mind which is generally scientific things ive been reading about recently. Space and just science is really captivating to me because its all we are and ive always had an interest in it, although i doubt id ever peruse a future with it because its more of an interest that i like researching then anything i could really end up doing.

7. Coa1 as anything being implemented isnt permanent and id much rather have stuff done efficiently and effectively then being expanded over a long period of time with lots of expense. This being said i would try and have the regulations that are being broken adjusted to suit the coa that i want to proceed with


----------



## J_Stone7

I can't open link at bottom. What do you think? Grammar isn't the best because I planned on scoring self and jotted small notes.

1. Devastated. Why couldn't they trust me? I want to be there for them..
Bleeding heart for my loved one. I would get all emo and probably write something.

2. I would help my friend. Screw the system.
I don't like our societies choice to damn students. I love my friend and will go against the system. I will feel a little guilty though..

3. Project 2, I like to dive deep and really understand something. I hate broad research and group work.

4. I think about what I wanted and then brood over the fact that I have to do group work. I would tear their ideas apart in my head. I hate impure ideas. Frankenstein ideas if you will. Same reason I hate finishing a project over time because mood changes.

5. I like to rest in peaceful nature away from noise and distractions. Seeing nature or beautiful art movies. Emotion.

6. Actor artist musician. Free expression. Cool environment. Art. Easy to pick. I am not at to skill level to do any as a career yet but I love art.

7. The green trees alive in surrounding death. Where does the cave lead?
I felt hopeful but also disgust because I hate heat and deserts. I felt mixed. I hate deserts but it was beautiful.


----------



## PastelTurbulence

*Scenario 1*

-I imagine that I would feel scared and anxious to the point of having a panic attack. My first thought would be how horrible it would be for my SO to have to go through all of that. The fact that I couldn't do anything to help would bother me a lot. In the back of my mind, I'd probably be thinking, "what am I going to do now?"

-I see the feelings as being mainly in my chest.

*Scenario 2*

-I help my roommate with no hesitation, because I think it's the right thing to do.

-It's not up to me to enforce rules or someone else's morality. What matters, in my opinion, is helping a person that I most likely care about. My roommate passing the class doesn't effect anyone negatively, since it's not a competition, so I don't see how it could be viewed as immoral.

*Scenario 3*

-Project 2 appeals to me more. I work better alone, and I'd rather research something in depth than explore various topics briefly.

-The fact that I'd be working alone influenced my decision a lot. I dislike working with others, especially on projects that require brainstorming, because it gives me a lot less control of my work. I'd rather do things at my own pace, as I like, than to be assigned tasks and deadlines by others in a group.

*Scenario 4*

-I'd go shopping with my close friend or significant other. After that, I'd invite them over to play games and just talk. After they left, I'd probably go on a forum like this one, or play with my phone until I went to sleep.

*Scenario 5*

-Category 1, because those careers seem a lot easier. I'd much rather go to school for education or counseling than trying to get through medical school or learning a complicated system like programming. I probably wouldn't make the best teacher, artist, or counselor, but I think there's a lot more flexibility in those careers, which allows me to do things my way, to some degree.

-Very easy, because the second category terrified me the second I looked at it.

-In category 1, I'd pick teacher, counselor, or psychologist (the others either seem impractical or too people-oriented). In category 2, I'd pick lawyer or computer analyst (the others seem too 'cold').

*Scenario 6*

-MBTI (or just personality in general), psychology, politics, relationships, or sexuality.

-I like when things can be put into categories and each person involved in the conversation can reveal something about themselves by identifying with one or more of those categories. For example, if MBTI was brought up, I'd hope that everyone there would reveal their type, because I love getting a better sense of who people are. For some of the others like psychology and relationships/sexuality, I enjoy discussing things objectively and exchanging information. Since I am somewhat knowledgeable about these topics, it would be interesting to learn more from others as well as sharing the knowledge that I already have.

*Scenario 7*

-Probably COA 1. Being as efficient as possible matters more than making sure all the rules are followed, in my opinion.

-As long as no one is at risk of being hurt, I don't see breaking policies as necessarily right or wrong. As far as my decision to choose COA 1, I don't really know what influenced it.


----------



## deni1311

Hello! New here... and trying to figure out what in the world is my tipe. According to your guide, I should be INTP. I've done all the tests I could find online and got INTJ, ISTJ and INTP as possible types. And I know they are not that similar... so I got curious and wanted to see if anybody here will see this and maybe help 

1
First I would be devastated and couldn't help to imagine what would life be without him. I would be very confused as to
why he felt he couldn't trust me enough to just say it and instead he dissapeared... That confusion would turn into some
kind of anger very quickly if I thought a lot about it. I would of course want to talk to him, to sort through this, and
reassure him I'm going to be there for him no matter what. I imagine I would feel the need to be strong and super in one 
piece when I'm with him, but then on my own I'd be a wreck.
The pain would be like a punch in the upper part of the stomach

2
I think it depends. If I see that, as they say, the were struggling for a long time and still aren't able to solve the 
thing on their own, I think I would help them. I wouldn't do the test for them tho, and I wouldn't even tutor them on 
questions or exercises themselves, but just explain the subject to them and help with the general knowledge, and then let
them do it on their own
I know it would be technically "wrong" because the teacher said to do the test alone, but I wouldn't be actually doing 
their test, just explaining to them the theory. I think it would be more wrong if I ignore their predicament and their
request for help

3
I would chose project 2, since I dont like working in groups and I prefer to cover a smaller focus. I feel I would do 
things best if I worked alone and could manage my own times and depend only on me to get things done. I would have to 
evaluate and ask questions to make completely sure the project is worth doing, since it would have no impact in the 
company anyways...

4
I would most enjoy spending the afternoon in my bed, catching up on a tv show, or with my reading. I find that's how
I recharge my batteries the best

5
Category 1 is the one that most appeals to me, but I'm already a piano soloist, so no surprises there. It was easy to 
choose. From the other category, the only career that is interesting (and one I considered before starting music) is
law. I've always been fascinated by the wit lawyers display in tv shows

6
Of course it depends on the friends I'm with, but I would like to talk about our plans for the future, or the latest books
we've been reading, or something of more or less substance in which I can give an opinion and contribute to the development
of the conversation

7
I would have to analize which is exactly the risk the company would be taking, and it would take me some time to come up with
an informed decision, but I feel I would lean to COA 1 (given said risks are not that big and terrible), after all it's the 
one that would yield better results and get things done in a better way


----------



## InsomniacForLife

Scenario 1:
-I would at first be very confused to why the hell he is acting this way and frustrated that I am unable to get to the bottom of things. I would be angry at him for being so selfish for leaving me in the dark like this as I value complete honesty and I hate being left in the dark. I would think him selfish for being so inconsiderate of my feelings and hurting me for his own selfish reasons. I would feel the most hurt because I would never cut someone out of my life like that without an explanation. But then after some time I would start to really worry and wonder about what could have possibly happened, what I did wrong, or if there is something else actually wrong? I would worry that he was cutting me out for some big reason that he wouldn't tell me about, and I would worry endlessly about what that was. 
After finding out he had cancer, I would immediately feel a huge rush of guilt wash over me. I was probably thinking to myself before I found out the results that he found another woman or just didn't love me enough, and I would feel foolish for doubting him. I would feel awful and feel the awful amount of pain and heartbreak he must be feeling right now, and even though a small part of me would be annoyed and angry that he wouldn't be open with me, I would quickly understand that he did it because he loves me and didn't want to bring me down with him and put me through pain, and he'd rather cut me out of his life before the only thing I remember about him is him being sick, and maybe a part of him would be afraid of me leaving him first so he cut me out before I could. I would feel what he is feeling and it would overwhelm me. 
-it would likely be a deep distinct feeling deep in my gut

Scenario 2:
-I would be willing to help tutor and mentor them to help them complete the test because I would feel bad that they are struggling and would understand how daunting it would be to be in a situation where they either pass or fail based off the test. I would feel guilty if they failed because I refused to help. I would also admire that they didn't ask to copy the answers and instead asked me to tutor them. I would not be willing to simply give them the answer key because that would allow them to put in no effort at all to get my grade in the class which is not fair. I also do not see doing that as worth it when I could get in trouble for it. So the fact that she would want help the right and moral way would allow me to be willing to help tutor her, since I know if I was in her situation I would want someone who would be willing to guide me.

Scenario 3:
-I prefer Project 2 because if I really know what I'm doing in something, I prefer to work alone because that way no one else can hold me back. I also feel at times in big groups my ideas can get overlooked because people don't understand what I'm trying to get at, so then my ideas aren't used and it's draining to constantly try to convince people to listen to me. I also don't care so much if it has a HUGE impact on how things work, but it's comforting to know that by the end my project would be fundamentally understood by others. As long as it seems important to me and I enjoy what I'm doing, I won't care as much if others think it should have a huge impact. 
The only time I would prefer Project 1 is if I was really unsure about the project I was working on, then I would appreciate the ideas of others to help the project more. 

Scenario 4:
-To recharge, I would need to relax at home for a day doing nothing and just chilling on the couch watching movies/reading/listening to music, and if I have enough energy by the end of my full day relaxing, I would maybe be willing to meet up with some friends at night to hang out, but that's only if I was able to recharge enough from the long week on my own.

Scenario 5:
-the second category appeals more to me because they are more "problem solving" type careers and I love being able to solve problems and create things to help people. Also I would choose the second category because I enjoy the idea of living a stable life where I have ability to do what I want, and having a good income would allow me to do that. Although I would still make sure the career is based around something I enjoy.
-it was difficult because I do have a strong love for the arts and music, but also a strong interest for the sciences and figuring things out
-actor because I love performing for people, musician because I love singing and playing instruments, counselor/child care maybe because I like helping people. Scientist because I love discovering things about the world, and engineer/computer programmer because I love creating/inventing new things that benefit people and make their lives better

Scenario 6:
-music, tv shows, problems they are dealing with relationship wise with anyone that they need to vent about, where they are going with their lives and what their big dreams/plans are, a hilarious story about them that makes everyone die of laughter 
-music- I love music and will always enjoy talking about it
-tv shows- can be fun to talk about the current drama of tv shows and I get very invested in the characters and story of everything I watch
-problems relationship wise- this is a deep way to bond by opening up about personal problems, and I love to listen to what's going on in people's lives and try and help
-big plans/dreams- I love to think about how people think about their future, what they want, or if they even have a plan
-funny situations we've gone through- I mean who doesn't love talking about this? Who doesn't love a good laugh? 

Scenario 7:
-I would choose the first scenario because it is much more effective, and doesn't cause permanent damage to the company. Since it only has temporary negatives, I think it would be worth it since the company will go back to normal soon. Also, losing cost/time/resources permanently in COA 2 seems much more damaging overall than only having a temporary risk to resources like in COA 1. 
-I define what is right and wrong by seeing how it affects others. As long as no one is really hurt in any way by my decision, I don't see a problem making the decision if it is the one that gets things done more efficiently. If it caused potentially bad damage to others, I wouldn't bend the rules to get things done better because then that seems wrong.

What do you guys think I am based off of this?


----------



## anaspiringsomebody

@Jinsei Thank you so much for the questionnaire!

1-	I’d break down completely, but I’d try understanding where they were coming from. It’s not easy when you’re the one who has to go through knowing you have something that serious, and I’m sure he just wanted to enjoy the time he had left. However, I would tell his family to convince him to let me be there, even if it was one more time. It would be extremely difficult picking myself back up for a while. I’d probably withdraw and keep to myself for a long time. During the initial reaction, I’d feel it in core/stomach area, almost like a black hole. (Fe)
2-	I would help him without question. It’d be a great chance at actually getting to know him better, and who knows, we could even become pretty good friends after that! Not helping someone when they’re in need would be selfish, especially when you have the power in your hands to do something about the situation. (Fe)
3-	Project 2 sounds more appealing. Although it may not impact company operations as much, I’d feel like it would be more rewarding in the end. It gives you a chance to fine tune information in a more organized fashion and you’ll have a chance to teach what you learned to your coworkers once you’ve figured it out. (Ti)
4-	Trying out new food at a restaurant, cooking, taking a walk/swim at the beach, reading something, watch a good documentary, late night work out, binge watch a show on Netflix, go see a good show, have a few friends over, take a spontaneous drive somewhere, etc. (I)
5-	Category 1 by a landslide. I feel that there’s more of a personal touch with these careers than the second grouping. There’s more of a human/personal element to them. The four careers that stood out the most were Counselor, Teacher, Psychologist, and Entrepreneur because each of them has the ability to let you be creative and to empower the lives of others, thus making them see their own self worth. (Feeling)
6-	Something substantive like philosophy, the world, politics, etc. Also, something more on the personal/deeper side where we have a chance to reflect and grow as people. I’m not a big fan of small talk. (Abstract)
7-	COA 1. A business grows through taking risks, and also, it would give me a chance to see the capabilities of the employee. It would foster a better relationship with him/her because of the trust I’m giving them. (cooperative)

INFJ


----------



## Moon Child

Why does nothing come out if I "click to see it"?  
I find the scenarios and the entire thing very interesting, by the way


----------



## Krayfish

Recent guesses have me pointed in the ENFP direction but sometimes I wonder if I actually use Fe or if I'm actually an extrovert

Scenario 1: 
* *




I'd be fairly shocked and maybe a bit hurt that my significant other did such a thing. While I understand this move was likely so I wouldn't be hurt by their passing, this would be a rather immature way to respond to the situation and a bit disregarding of my feelings. Still, cancer likely scared them, and people do irrational things when they are frightened, so I'd seek them out and try to provide support as they slowly died. I'd probably get married to them anyways. If they were in a semi decent state I would take them places they enjoyed. My feelings would be in my chest and my stomach.



Scenario 2: 
* *




No brainier, I'd help them, especially if the grade will likely determine if they pass or fail. If they don't really know me well and still had the audacity to come and ask me for help, then they obviously need it. Obviously they had been trying all year, so it's not like they are being lazy. Not only would I feel awful if I didn't help them, it seems like the right thing to do in this scenario. I'd just make sure they were quiet about it so that neither of us got in trouble with the professor.



Scenario 3: 
* *




Probably the second one. While I would likely do fairly well inn both projects and generally focus on the big picture, I'm not exactly a team player. I know I couldn't do the first project unless I was in charge, although it seems like it would be more interesting and slightly more useful. I have an ok focus when working alone on something I am obligated to do anyways,
so the second project would probably be the best choice.


 
Scenario 4: 
* *




I'd sit down and I'd draw. I am someone who constantly has stories and ideas swirling in my head. When I can't expel them for a long period of time, my focus is non-existent. So, by drawing I would center myself and regain focus. If I really get antsy, I'll clean or bounce around or something.



Scenario 5: 
* *




*Screams* Do I have to pick either or? This is a very difficult decision to me because both have things I love and/or are an integral part of my life. I guess I already had to do this before in real life though, so I'd go with category 2. I want to be a scientific researcher (although computer programming/analysis sounds fun because coding is fun). I've always had a thirst for knowledge and early on I decided that I always wanted to learn something new as I went through life. Art is something I can always do recreationally, and there is always a music group somewhere or another that I can join and do gigs with now and then if I am feeling inclined to do so. There are more things in category 1 that appeal to me, however the thing that I most want to do is in category 2.



Scenario 6: 
* *




I mean it sort of depends what has already been said, but I guess I might bring up politics (depending who I'm around of course) or current events or something. I'd honestly be willing to talk about just about anything (except perhaps fashion and pop culture because I know nothing about those). Politics are fun with open minded people because in a group setting you are exposed to a wide variety of ideas and I am always interested in seeing other's takes on things since I rarely have strong opinions. Current events are always just simple conversation topics that everyone can add something to.



Scenario 7: 
* *




I mean I would look over what risks COA 1 entails just to make sure picking that course wouldn't destroy the business or ruin everything that we/I have worked for or that the rules being broken aren't incredibly illegal to break or something, but I'd probably end up going with the first one. I'm patient but am not so happy about using _that_ many resources. I'm a bit stingy, and in a business there is a lot to be accomplished so whatever task this is can't take up all of the time.


----------



## paper cranes

Perhaps someone would like to help me? Pretty please lol.



> SCENARIO 1
> 
> FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE
> 
> Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.
> 
> - Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?
> 
> - Imagine those feelings as a physical location on you body, where on your body would you say those feelings are located?


I would be really hurt and desperate to know what is going on. If there is any anger on my part over it, it immediately resolves upon realizing what is actually going. I would try to be with them immediately to support them. The pain I feel is in my chest.



> SCENARIO 2
> 
> FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE
> 
> You are in college and this semester both you and your room mate end up in the same class together. You and your room mate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your room mate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your room mate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.
> 
> - How do you respond to your room mate's request and why?
> 
> - Describe your decision making process / what influenced you in making the decision as well as how you would you define what is right / wrong in this scenario and why?


I make clear to my roommate that I'm not going to DO the homework to them, but I will guide them and try to help them understand the work to the best of my ability. I don't not do their homework because of some "right or wrong" thing, but because I'm not willing to expend that much energy on their work. I decide to help them because I don't think it's that big of deal and don't think like the idea of their college career being at stake over one class. I don't really have a "right vs wrong" in this situation. I don't think it's that big of deal. If the professor assigned a take home test, they must understand that there's some possibility that not everyone is going to follow the rules. If professor is that concerned with people strictly following the rules, they ought to assign in-class work. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



> SCENARIO 3
> 
> FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE
> 
> Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.
> 
> Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group brainstorming, problem solving, and logically working through the project along side the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.
> 
> Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.
> 
> - Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?
> 
> - Describe your thought process / what influenced you in making the choice as well as what aspects of either project appeal to you and why?


I'm kind of a big thinker when it comes to projects, I like the idea of seeing positive results on a large scale, and I prefer group projects because I think it takes more pressure off of each individual, so I go with the larger scale project 1.



> SCENARIO 4
> 
> FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE
> 
> Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.





> SCENARIO 4
> 
> FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW ENERGY FROM HERE
> 
> It has been a very long week and you feel drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.
> 
> - Describe what sort of activities would help you recharge and that you would enjoy doing after a long week and why?


Any kind of fun activity. I'm fine sitting at home getting drunk while watching Netflix, but going out to eat with friends or doing something fun with them (bowling, mini golf, etc) sounds just as good too.



> SCENARIO 5
> 
> FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE
> 
> You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you two categories.
> 
> CATEGORY 1 - Artist, Actor, Musician, Counselor, Teacher, Psychologist, Clergy, Child Care
> 
> CATEGORY 2 - Scientist, Engineer, Lawyer, Entrepreneur, Manager, Computer Programer / Analyst, Medical Doctor
> 
> - Which category most appeals to you and what is it about the careers in that category that are appealing?
> 
> - Was it difficult or easy to decide between the two categories and why?
> 
> - What specific careers most appealed to you across both categories and why?


Category 2 because category 1 seems to focus on careers that call upon you to give personally of yourself to others in a way that would drain me. I do feel compelled to do something in my life that would help people, but in a less hands on way if that makes sense. Very easy to dismiss the first category, but artist and musician do sound fun, but unfortunately I can't do anything artistic or play instrument so.... lol. Psychology would be fine if it was research based and not dealing with counseling people. Computer programmer appeals most to me.



> SCENARIO 6
> 
> You are having a nice conversation with one or two close friends. There is a lull in the conversation and there is the opportunity for someone to steer it onto a new topic of their choice.
> 
> - Describe some topics that interest you which you might try to bring up in this setting or that you would hope someone else would bring up.
> 
> - What about these topics captures your interest?


The topics I bring up are usually "zany", and I like to discuss politics, impossible and ridiculous situations, movies, books, films, games, etc. When I'm in a group of friends, it's usually known for being a group where any sort of weird conversation will come up.




> SCENARIO 7
> 
> You are the manager and an employee has just presented you two courses of action pertaining to a project you had him/her working on. You need to make a decision on which course of action to implement.
> 
> COA 1: Highly efficient and effective, gets the job done and saves time and resources doing so, however a few of the company's policies will have to be bent or broken to accomplish this course of action. Bending these particular policies could possibly cause temporary risk to company resources while the COA is being implemented however, once complete it would go back to business as usual.
> 
> COA 2: Safe and works directly in line and adheres to all company policies however this course of action is not nearly as efficient and effective as COA 1. It will still get the job done but will cost the company much more time and resources to accomplish.
> 
> - Which course of action would you choose and why?
> 
> - Describe your thought process / what influenced you as you make this decision as well as how would you define what is right / wrong in this scenario?


It depends on what "temporary risk" means. Is the possible risk worth the reward? Is this risk something that could irrevocably damage the company? If the risk is not what I perceive to be something that could be crippling or seriously harmful to the company, I'm more likely to choose COA 1, but if it could do some real harm I'd begrudgingly go with COA 2.


----------



## Baracuda902

Sure. This sounds fun. See how ENTJ I can be.

*Scenario 1*

"Fuck." would be my first reaction. So if I loved this lady enough to marry her, then I would not feel comfortable being like, "Yup. She's screwed. Gotta go study." You know that saying, "Till death do you part" in marriages? I would believe in that saying and would try to stay by her side until she passes. If I love someone enough to marry them, I'm extremely loyal to them. She's going through a rough time, and I'll try to help her feel better in any way possible. 

The initial feelings would go to my head as I try to process my response to the news. It's clearly heavy shit. I gotta figure out how to respond to it, and quickly. 

*Scenario 2*

There are many things to consider after the fact. I'd help tutor him. I'm confident I wont be caught, and I will have enough friends to ensure the secret if they find out. He's definitely using me, but it's that respectful kind of using me. If this is the first time he's asked for help, it's clear he's in desperate need of help. Otherwise, he wouldn't need my help. He's clearly shown throughout the year not to be a shithead enough to disrespect my room boundaries, and as such, I respect him. If you're going to take this seriously, let's get to work. 

Admittedly, I don't want to help him. Like, if this was the cancer girlfriend from Scenario 1, I'd help her with little hesitation. Here, I had to quickly process whether I was willing to help him because I got my own shit to do, or would like to do. In this case, I chose to help him because of the reasons in the first paragraph.

*Scenario 3*

The group project. My ideas are at their clearest when they're brought into discussion, and multiple perspectives will help lead to a better result. We would be able to cover for each others weaknesses with our own strengths. I'm also a very macro-minded person. I like working for the company rather than on the assignment, so checking how everything affects the company is important to me. If we all took this seriously, then I think it would benefit the company extremely.

It was a no brainer. As soon as I read the group project one with the collaborative effort, I knew what the other option would be before reading it, chose the group project, and then read the second option. Looky there, the individual project I wanted less.

*Scenario 4*

Clearly, I'm drained. I'm going to check the websites I frequent for fun real quick. I'm going to workout. Maybe I want to go out with friends. If I have home chores and errands, I should use this free time to do them. Put some music on and get to work. Mildly prepare for the next week and the work that'll come with it.

*Scenario 5*

I saw Category 1 and knew exactly what Category 2 was, and I chose Category 2 after reading it. Category 2 appeals to me due to the level of intellectual problem solving they require, as well as requiring teamwork and application of creativity. Category 1 has a lot of creativity and freedom available, but is incredibly sensitive toward emotions. It was a no brainer like Scenario 3.

*Scenario 6*

Honestly, whatever keeps a conversation going is all that matters to me in that circumstance. I don't want to discuss a specific thing unless it's relevant or topical, I want to discuss whatever comes to mind so I can keep the conversation going. Otherwise, we're bored and we might move onto something else. I guess relevant or topical subjects I'd here on the news or something are the first subjects on my mind because I'd like to discuss my thoughts and opinions on the matter with someone. Lead to discussion.

*Scenario 7*

COA 1. I prioritize efficiency, and if I have an idea on how to manage it, I'm going to manage it. Admittedly, it is safer to do COA 2, but if COA 1 is going to work after effective planning, then let's get to work. It's more efficient. I'm not entirely sure on the company's policies, so I can't describe what's "right" or "wrong," but I do recognize that policies are malleable, and if you can twist them without looking like you're twisting them, it'll work out. It'll inspire even.

E: Seems I'm pretty ENTJ according to this test. Cool beans.


----------



## Mister Bimbo

1

Feeling of nervousness, desperation, guilt and fear.

I would feel so cause i wouldn‘t know how to handle the situation.
I would feel so cause i could loose her.
I would feel guilt because my behaviour probably caused her behaviour.
I would fear talking to her although it would be the best thing to do.

The location would be the small bowel.

2

It would probably just say „Okay.“.

The fact that i am way better than he is makes me want to have more equality between us so this would give me a better feeling.
It is hard to say no for me when someone asks me for help i can easily deliver because i would feel like an egoist.
I would possibly be a bit annoyed but would feel commited to support him because it would feel bad to disappoint him.

3

I would take the first one because i usually have more interest in broad topics with many connections so it won‘t get very boring as with narrow topics. I also would meet people to do this. I also have difficulties to focus on spectific things i‘m not extremely interested about. And having impact on things would make me feel important. On the otherwise i fear that other people in the group would just control me. 

4

I would probably be excited for Saturday but when i finally reach that day i would realize that i wouldn‘t have any motivation and energy to do anything although i want to do anything.
The fact i can‘t manage me freetime would make me depressed.
Possibly i would just search for something to do at home for the rest of the day.

5

I would say „I have interest in category 1 and no talent for category 2. But doesn‘t everyone want to become an artist or a musician? Don‘t most people think they are some kind of overly creative and could earn a lot of money with it? I don‘t want to be one of those but just try my luck in category 2.

6

It would probably very hard for me to choose a topic because there‘s so much too discuss but i can‘t express those things good enough. 
But i will probably come up with a hypothetical question they have to answer or something like
„Would you rather be … or ….“. This always works.

7
My thoughtprocess:
The second option is probably better for the workers and does not put us on high risk so it is the option to go. 
It would be good to take a save way because don‘t loosing something is more important than the gain something by risk when it comes to money and companies.


----------



## lostang05

Hello,

I accidentally completed the original questionnaire at first, but just went through the 2.0 update and work on the updated scenarios. I'm trying to verify if I'm an ISFJ, INFJ, or another type, but I ran into the Fi/Ti problem. I'm really confused about my type. I've tried so many tests. Most of the time, I'm either an ISFJ or an INFJ. Different Myers Briggs or similar test come up with different results. I've been receiving the INFJ result for about two years now. I don't know if it's because of my depression and anxiety disorders have gradually changed how I think, feel, and behave, or if I'm taking the tests wrong.

If anyone could provide some advice for helping to determine what my type is, I'd really appreciate it. Here are my answers (They are not as organized as I usually would like them to be, but hopefully they can give you an idea what I might be doing wrong):

SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.

- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?

- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?

I would feel hurt and heartbroken. I would try to figure out and/or ask why he ended our relationship. If he blames me or doesn't provide an explanation, I would feel it was my fault...that I wasn't good enough. After finding out about his illness, I would try to get in contact with him and try to be there for him, regardless of his terminal illness. I would be with him until the end. I believe in being supportive, compassionate, and loving towards others. If it's his wish for me to stay away, I would have to respect it, though.

SCENARIO 2 

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.

- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?

- Describe the flow of your decision making process.

I would try my best to help them by sharing my notes with them and studying together. I can empathize [or sympathize, most likely] with someone who is struggling and needs help (academically, professionally, or personally) As long as she isn't trying to cheat, I would be fine with sharing my notes, studying together, and tutoring her. I would be cautious, but I would want to help. My other concern would be that it doesn't guarantee that we would become friends. My heart would want that, but I'd prepare to be disappointed. I would also feel bad if she fails and blames me. So, I'd feel pressure, but I would be honest with her about my capabilities. I'm not a teacher. I'm not perfect. I'm just doing my best to learn and pass the course. There's nothing wrong with asking for help, unless you are taking advantage of others [and plan on cheating, avoiding hard work, and being dishonest].

SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.

- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?

Project 2 appeals to me a little more because it's less broad, allows more in depth analysis, and provides me time to think through things on my own. However, it is not ideal for this project to have little to no impact [that actually makes me sad, but due to my mental health, shyness, and sensitivity, I usually like to avoid becoming overwhelmed and excessive social interaction]. Also, I'd want to see what others think in order for additional ideas to be incorporated into the project. It would increase its chance of success [and promoting a strong, positive change] and address all important aspects. It may also verify that my ideas are valid, if others agreed, I guess.

SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.

- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.

I'd listen to their ideas first and have a hard time jumping in to offer my ideas. I tend to not do well in groups [internally, when it comes to my emotions; I am willing to collaborate] unless I understand what my responsibility is. I've had bad experiences with groups. I was either left out of all of their decisions or forced to do all of the work myself. I would probably take notes and share an idea or two based on what was discussed. My shyness and sensitivity (fear of criticism and rejection) drive this behavior.

SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?

Nap in order to recharge
Watch TV or play video games to be engaged or inspired by stories and characters
Write in my journal to do personal reflections that are essential for me to try to understand my life and myself
Eat out with family (or if a friend invites me out) so I can eat my favorite meals or try new meals

SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor

- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?

- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?

My top 3 would be Artist, Psychologist, and Musician. It was easy AND difficult to pick 3. 
It's easy in one way because Category 1 in general appeals to me because it's connected to my personal strengths and skills that I've gain through school and my spare time. Also, I feel more drawn to the arts and humanities because of the individualized, reflective nature of the subjects in this cluster. It could help me learn more about myself, which could enable me to help others in some way [I have no idea what my purpose is in life...so I try to find it through academic, professional, or personal pursuits. And I continue to fail to find one]. It's difficult because I don't know if my heart can handle a job I feel more personally connected to (aka handling the "bad" parts of a job connected to my interests...even though my interests are fading, due to depression and anxiety). I want job that gives me the opportunity to use all of my abilities (art, music, writing, helping others, analyzing, editing, etc.), feel a sense of accomplishment, and feel like I am serving a purpose.

SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?

- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?

- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?

Contrast between light and dark
Water is soothing and pleasing to see (I love water)
Realism is beautifully portrayed in a serene landscape
Less realistic on the right (increases sense that it's digital artwork vs. traditional artwork)
Reminds me of Dragon Age Inquisition video game landscape

I tend to focus on artistic qualities because of my art skills and experience. It's an appealing image, but it is not very emotionally moving. I tend to be drawn toward artwork with people in them. I enjoyed doing portraits and figure drawings in school. Even without people, some pieces move me emotionally. I just don't have a sense of a story behind the image. It just feels like something is missing.

Here's the summary:

Introvert w/Fi-Ti: Primary or Tertiary could be Fi or Ti

Thank you again for your feedback!


----------



## karlwozzek

I'd appreciate if someone analyzed my answers below.

Scenario 1. It's difficult for me to speak about this issue because I would never plan marrying someone. I don't get into relatioships. Yet I can imagine what it would be like if we were just steadily dating. Regardless of what a person would do to me in this situation, I would feel very bad for them. I am often hard on people but never when they are going through immense hardship. I think I wouldn't even blame them if they'd scream and curse at me. I would understand that it's their right to act the way they want to, in this kind of difficult situation. First, I would feel very scared and bad for them. Then, I would do everything in my power to help them survive. I would encourage them. I would help them overcome their illness no matter the cost. But I don't know if it would still be "love" at this point. I mostly tend to love a person in a passionate way, I like people who are distant and need to be "won over". The situation where someone depends on me would make me want to protect them with all my might but I wouldn't feel romantic love for them anymore. 

Scenario 2. I am pretty much a loner so it's difficult for me to imagine this. I don't know why someone should use me as their personal tutor, friend or not. It's your own responsibility to study, leave me alone (the situation above, however, is obviously the one where the help is drastically needed).

Scenario 3. Definitely project number 2. I like to concentrate on one thing at a time, I like to understand one thing deeply before moving to another. Plus I only work alone.

Scenario 4. I like to play games, stimulating my mind with fresh ideas and challenges. But I also like these challenges to be well-suited to me: challenging enough but accessible enough to become better and grow. I also like writing down my ideas/brainstorming and drawing. I also like taking a walk in nature.

Scenario 5. I don't like the idea of this question because you clealy label all artists as feelers and all programmers as thinkers which is very wrong. People's personalities have nothing to do with their career choices. I am an artist myself and I would say that it's one of the most technical professions ever, where you must learn highly rational things like anatomy and perspective, composition. Also, you need to be good at breaking norms and able to handle naked models with them dangling their wrinkly dicks and tits in your face so I don't know why everyone thinks artists are touchy-feely. Naturally, I'd like to meet another artist but just because I am one, myself.

Scenario 6. I like heavy topics like art movements, politics, fates of humanity, mythology, psychology. I also like discussing books, comics, movies and games I like. I think a normal person wouldn't find me a very interesting person to talk to. I don't care about anyone's marriages, babies, weather, sports, self-help advise and well-made recipes.

Scenario 7. I don't get the distinction. Based on what I read, both decisions will cost money and resocurces, just in different ways. But decision number 1 is more in tune with what I am imagining. Still, it's not enough information. Decision 1 feels too impulsive for me and decision 2 seems too thoughtless to me. Instead of these options, I'd do more research if I was in charge of the company.
'


----------



## Gwydiol

Scenario 1:
My primary feelings would be anger, sadness, and betrayal. All of those feelings would be motivated by the idea that my significant other must know that I would find out eventually, and trying to hide it from me and totally ignoring me shows me that she doesn’t think that I can help, or that I wouldn’t be able to/want to help; she would rather face this tragedy alone than with my help and support. (Not saying that is true but it is how I would feel)
Location would be head or chest, probably mainly chest.

Scenario 2:
I would respond by agreeing to help, but only as a mentor, to help him/her understand the concepts. I probably wouldn’t be overly compassionate about it, but I would do my best to try to help this person succeed in their understanding.
I would help him/her for the following reasons:
I usually get most concepts very easily, and I feel bad for those who don’t.
This person is obviously not getting the concepts, and yet hasn’t been asking for help for the whole semester, which means that it is only despair that is driving them to ask.
There is no danger of being caught so that is a no issue.
When the teacher says that work is to be done alone, that would still be happening, the work would still be the student’s and only the student’s.
This student might fail the course and therefore mess up their whole college degree, and if I could help them then I might be able improve their entire future.
The primary reason is that they approached me with respect and didn’t try to make an emotional appeal, but had a reasonable request, and they had a significant reason to ask, their future is at stake.
I don’t think that there is a clear right and wrong, there are always exceptions to rules, and helping the student has more moral ground in my opinion.

Scenario 3:
Project 2 has more appeal because most of my ideas are generated internally. Going with a group would only delay progression until everyone has said everything that they wanted to say, even if their opinion is invalid or wrong. Groups have more ideas, but many of those ideas are wrong, and the incorrect ideas will have to be sorted out in a group session where emotions are likely to get involved. Internally solving a problem is just more efficient and faster. Second, perfecting and streamlining something that a company is already doing will be better than trying to add on additional operations while old ones are still being performed inefficiently. The one nice thing about groups is that the individual has less work to do. 

Scenario 4:
If I wanted to have fun, I would play an in depth strategy game with a close friend, or watch something with them. If I wanted to relax and have fun, I would play a video game, watch something, and just generally laze about the house. For me the most fun and relaxing things are those that have the most fun as well as the least effort associated with them, and doing things with others always requires effort. That effort is usually worthwhile, but it is effort nonetheless.

Scenario 5:
The second category is more appealing due to the fact that most of the careers require logic and a large amount of mental processing.
It was easy to choose, even though some of the careers in the first category sound fun, I would prefer spending my life doing something with my mind.
Actor and psychologist sound the best in the first category, actor because acting is just kind of fun and has a large paycheck, psychologist because the human mind is fascinating and the career would require a great deal of thinking,
Scientist, lawyer, and analyst sound the most appealing in the second category. The idea of being able to make developments and questioning old ideas, improving a certain field through primarily brain-work that is backed with experimentation sounds great. Being a lawyer is my current goal so that might have slightly biased my decision, but having to pick holes in arguments and witnesses is something that I would both enjoy and be good at. I can easily find logical flaws, and proving my argument would be very satisfying. To be honest I’m not sure exactly what an analyst is, but analyzing things for a living sounds perfect, I thrive on analysis and logic.

Scenario 6:
Something that I am currently working on, something that I have either proven to be true of false. I would probably wait for a while hoping that someone else happened to bring the subject up, but I would eventually bring it up myself. Next would be anything that I consider myself an expert on or something that is a hobby of mine. Usually a problem that I solved or an idea that I overturned capture my interest because I was able to successfully challenge something. I also like to brag about my intellectual accomplishments, so that’s a factor too.

Scenario 7:
Honestly my answer to this one would vary from situation to situation. I would probably choose the first one because it is just a better option in general: more efficient, saves time, saves money, very little to no cost. The only thing that would make me choose the second option would be the amount of company resources at risk. If the amount of company resources at risk was larger than the amount that would be saved by implementing the program, then I would go with COA 2. I assume that my job in the company is to run thins the best way that I can, and that duty overrules the bending or breaking of a few rules. To best fulfill my duty to the company would almost require the implementation of COA 1.


I hope that that wasn’t too long, I tried to be as accurate as I could.


----------



## Huhuhu

According to this questionnaire i'm an INTP
BUT the problem is that i'm too dumb to be an INTP...

Each time I do tests I get INTP, it pisses me off


----------



## *Screams in 584*

INFP...nope. It was detailed, but it didn't quite get me right.


----------



## lizsatori

Jinsei said:


> Come one come all! I'm playing around with a scenario based typing questionaire and would absolutely LOVE you all to test it out and see how well it works... as well as provide any feedback and perspectives on any bias that may be evident. The end result should be fairly efficient and clear at evaluating type... if it works the way I intend it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SCENARIO 1*
> 
> 
> 
> *FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE
> 
> 
> 
> Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer. *​
> *- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?
> 
> - Imagine those feelings as a physical location on you body, where on your body would you say those feelings are located? *
> 
> 
> 
> *SCENARIO 2 *
> 
> 
> 
> *FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE
> 
> 
> 
> You are in college and this semester both you and your room mate end up in the same class together. You and your room mate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your room mate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your room mate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.*​
> *- How do you respond to your room mate's request and why?
> 
> - Describe your decision making process / what influenced you in making the decision as well as how you would you define what is right / wrong in this scenario and why?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SCENARIO 3
> 
> 
> 
> FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE
> 
> 
> 
> Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.
> 
> 
> 
> Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group brainstorming, problem solving, and logically working through the project along side the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.*​
> *- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?
> 
> - Describe your thought process / what influenced you in making the choice as well as what aspects of either project appeal to you and why?*
> 
> 
> 
> *SCENARIO 4*
> 
> 
> 
> *FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW ENERGY FROM HERE
> 
> 
> 
> It has been a very long week and you feel drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.*​
> *- Describe what sort of activities would help you recharge and that you would enjoy doing after a long week and why?*
> 
> 
> *SCENARIO 5
> 
> FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE
> 
> You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you two categories.
> 
> CATEGORY 1 - Artist, Actor, Musician, Counselor, Teacher, Psychologist, Clergy, Child Care
> 
> CATEGORY 2 - Scientist, Engineer, Lawyer, Entrepreneur, Manager, Computer Programer / Analyst, Medical Doctor*​
> *- Which category most appeals to you and what is it about the careers in that category that are appealing?
> 
> - Was it difficult or easy to decide between the two categories and why?
> 
> - What specific careers most appealed to you across both categories and why?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SCENARIO 6
> 
> You are having a nice conversation with one or two close friends. There is a lull in the conversation and there is the opportunity for someone to steer it onto a new topic of their choice.*​
> *- Describe some topics that interest you which you might try to bring up in this setting or that you would hope someone else would bring up.
> 
> - What about these topics captures your interest?*
> 
> 
> 
> *SCENARIO 7
> 
> You are the manager and an employee has just presented you two courses of action pertaining to a project you had him/her working on. You need to make a decision on which course of action to implement.
> 
> COA 1: Highly efficient and effective, gets the job done and saves time and resources doing so, however a few of the company's policies will have to be bent or broken to accomplish this course of action. Bending these particular policies could possibly cause temporary risk to company resources while the COA is being implemented however, once complete it would go back to business as usual.
> 
> COA 2: Safe and works directly in line and adheres to all company policies however this course of action is not nearly as efficient and effective as COA 1. It will still get the job done but will cost the company much more time and resources to accomplish.*​
> *- Which course of action would you choose and why?
> 
> - Describe your thought process / what influenced you as you make this decision as well as how would you define what is right / wrong in this scenario?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What each scenario is designed to asses and how the test is used to determine type is answered below:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Scenario 1: *
> 
> The feelings described should be used to assess Fi vs Fe. If the feelings expressed seem to be more connected to / influenced by / or a projection of what the significant other could be feeling then that points to Fe. If they seem to be centered more around how they feel in response to their significant other's actions and independent of their SO's feelings then that points to Fi.
> 
> On the second part, generally an Fi user would describe powerful feelings as being located more towards the head signifying they are more conscious, on the surface, and internally accessible. Generally an Fe user would describe powerful feelings as being located near the heart, chest, or even stomach area signifying they are less conscious, more deeply buried, and less accessible internally.
> 
> *Scenario 2:*
> 
> This scenario is again used to assess Fi vs Fe. If the decision seems more influenced by how the outcome would affect their room mate then that points more to an Fe based judgement. If the decision seems more influenced by doing what they percieve is right then that points to an Fi based judgement.
> 
> The second part is used to clarify the answer and ensure the assessor understands how the individual defines right or wrong.
> 
> *Scenario 3:*
> 
> This scenario is used to assess Ti vs Te. A Ti user would be more apt to choose to work alone and have the opportunity to logically work through a problem in order to fundamentally understand it. A Te user would prefer to work on a project that would have a meaningful real world effect as well as work in a group that is brainstorming and externalizing the thinking process.
> 
> _*** At this point you should clearly know whether they are Fe/Ti or Fi/Te. It should narrow things down to 8 possible types*_
> 
> *Scenario 4:*
> 
> This scenario should assess introversion vs extroversion. Individuals will naturally choose activities that feed their energy reservior. If the individual chooses group type activities that put them in a social setting around other people then that signifies extroversion. If the individual chooses individual activities that would be on their own with little or no social interaction then that signifies introversion
> 
> _*** At this point you would know that thier primary funtion will either be introverted or extroverted. It should narrow things down to 4 possible types*_
> 
> *Scenario 5:*
> 
> This scenario is used to assess the strength of their feeling function vs their thinking function. Category 1 are common professions across all of the primary and auxilary feeling types. Category 2 are common professions across all of the primary and auxilary thinking types. If the individual is able to make a clear decision then that most likely points to their thinking/feeling function being primary. If it is a little more difficult then that points to an Auxiliary / Tertiary paring of their Thinking / Feeling function.
> 
> _*** At this point you should have a clear picture of whether they are more of a feeler or a thinker as well as determining if their dominant one is primary or auxilary. It should narrow things further to 2-4 possible types.*_
> 
> *Scenario 6:*
> 
> This is the first scenario used to assess which temperment they belong to. People naturally like to talk about what they are interested in. This is designed to assess whether their interests gravitate towards concrete things or abstract things. Concrete being object and reality based, Abstract being possibility and idea based.
> 
> *Scenario 7:*
> 
> This is the second scenario used to assess which temperment they belong to. When taking action and trying to accomplish their goals people generally fall in to two categories: Utilitarian vs Cooperative. Utilitarian is focused more on the most effecient and effective way to accomplish things. Cooperative is more focused on doing what is considered right. Obviously people make decisions based on both of these areas however this scenario and the questions are designed to reveal which one they gravitate towards.
> 
> *Temperment Key:*
> 
> Guardians: SJ - Concrete / Cooperative
> Rationals: NT - Abstract / Utilitarian
> Idealists: NF - Abstract / Cooperative
> Artisans: SP - Concrete / Utilitarian
> 
> *How you would determine type based on this info:*
> 
> *1- Scenario 1-3: Determind Fi/Fe Ti/Te *
> _ex:
> Individual is Fe/Ti
> Possible Types: ENFJ,INFJ,ESFJ,ISFJ,ENTP,INTP,ESTP,ISTP
> 
> Individual is Fi/Te
> Possible Types: ENFP,INFP,ESFP,ISFP,ENTJ,INTJ,ESTJ,ISTJ_
> 
> *2- Scenario 4: Determine introversion / extroversion *
> _ex:
> Individual is introverted and Fe/Ti, Primary functions could be Ti, Si, Ni
> Possible Types: INFJ,ISFJ,INTP,ISTP
> 
> Individual is introverted and Fi/Te, Primary functions could be Fi, Si, Ni
> Possible Types: INFP,ISFP,INTJ,ISTJ
> 
> Individual is extroverted and Fe/Ti, Primary functions could be Fe, Se, Ne
> Possible Types: ENFJ, ESFJ, ENTP, ESTP
> 
> Individual is extroverted and Fi/Te, Primary functions could be Te, Se, Ne
> Possible Types: ENFP,ESFP,ENTJ,ESTJ_
> 
> 
> *3- Scenario 5: Determine dominance on Thinking vs Feeling *
> _ex: By this point you should get the picture... I'll only use one example
> 
> Individual is Fe/Ti, introverted, and prefers F over T... so Fe must be auxilary / Ti must be tertiary and either Si or Ni are primary
> Possible Types: ISFJ/INFJ
> 
> If F over T is unclear then you would still be stuck at the previous step of having four possible types, hence the next two scenarios._
> 
> *4- Scenario 6-7: Determine Concrete vs Abstract and Utilitarian vs Cooperative in order to determine temperament*
> 
> _ex: Individual is Fe/Ti, introverted, F over T, and Abstract / Cooperative = NF
> Possible Type: INFJ_


Yeah for sure Just because i want to sleep after long work week means that i am introvert right away💀💀💀


----------



## speckle

*SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.

- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?

- Imagine those feelings as a physical location on you body, where on your body would you say those feelings are located?*

Just thinking about this I feel a ton of tension in my neck. The thought of something like this happening is just so painful and horrible. 

When the significant other stopped responding to me, I think I would immediately know that something was wrong. Something really bad. Hearing from their family would just confirm what I already knew. I would want to go to them immediately and be with them as much as possible. I would still consider getting married but would be unsure if it was the right thing to do. I would want to know how long they had left- sometimes stage 4 cancer can still go on for quite awhile. I absolutely would not abandon them though. Even if we didn't get married, I would still want to be with them. At least at first. Maybe over time it would get to be too hard? But I couldn't just abandon them, not if I loved them enough to marry them. I couldn't do it.

So much tension in my neck and right under my chin as I write this.

I guess I haven't actually named feelings- I mean I would be devastated. Go through a grieving process of what our future could have been. But I would also be overwhelmed by empathy for my partner and everything that THEY are losing too. And his family. My focus would be on trying to help him and them.

_Looking at your key for how to evaluate this...definitely felt the feelings closer to my head, so that's a point for Fi. I also did think more from the perspective of my own feelings and reactions at first. But then I moved into thinking about my partner and their family. So I think actually overall this would be *Fe,* but it's hard to tell, borderline._


*SCENARIO 2

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your room mate end up in the same class together. You and your room mate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your room mate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your room mate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.

- How do you respond to your room mate's request and why?

- Describe your decision making process / what influenced you in making the decision as well as how you would you define what is right / wrong in this scenario and why?
*
I would not do it. That is cheating. I would tell them sorry but no I can't help you. Tell them I'm happy to tutor them on the material after the test is completed. I probably would have already offered to help them prior to this actually. But I would not help them then. I believe it is wrong because everyone's grades should be based on their own merit. I don't care about getting in trouble, I just think it is the wrong thing to do because it isn't fair to everyone else who did the work on their own.

_This one seems more *Fi,* though I did say that I would have offered to help them already previously._

*SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group brainstorming, problem solving, and logically working through the project along side the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.

- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?

- Describe your thought process / what influenced you in making the choice as well as what aspects of either project appeal to you and why?*

Project 1 for sure. I like to work collaboratively and I would love to know that the work I'm doing would have a very significant impact. I would be much less excited by a project that might not have much impact at all. It's hard for me to care if it's not going to be used!

_Definitely *Te*. So overall this looks like Fi/Te (which is what I already think my type is outside of this test, so that's good)._

*SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

- Describe what sort of activities would help you recharge and that you would enjoy doing after a long week and why?*

Hiking, doing something outdoors if the weather is nice. Also probably just journaling, watching TV, surfing the internet, reflecting on things. Getting back in tune with myself.

_*Introverted. So that narrows it to INFP, ISFP, ISTJ, INTJ*_*

SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you two categories.

CATEGORY 1 - Artist, Actor, Musician, Counselor, Teacher, Psychologist, Clergy, Child Care

CATEGORY 2 - Scientist, Engineer, Lawyer, Entrepreneur, Manager, Computer Programer / Analyst, Medical Doctor

- Which category most appeals to you and what is it about the careers in that category that are appealing?*

Category 1 is definitely what would have appealed to me when I was college aged. Now, I would more heavily consider the options in Category 2 (in part because I've already ruled many of the options in Category 1 out over time).
*
- Was it difficult or easy to decide between the two categories and why?*

In college it would have been easy, Category 1 definitely encompassed my interests much more. Now I would choose Category 2 because I've ruled out the professions in Category 1 already.*

- What specific careers most appealed to you across both categories and why?*

Category 1- Musician, Counselor, Teacher, Psychologist
Category 2- Manager, Computer Analyst, Entrepreneur*

Feeling

SCENARIO 6

You are having a nice conversation with one or two close friends. There is a lull in the conversation and there is the opportunity for someone to steer it onto a new topic of their choice.

- Describe some topics that interest you which you might try to bring up in this setting or that you would hope someone else would bring up.

- What about these topics captures your interest?*

Politics, I always bring up politics. I also enjoy talking about television and music. I love speculating about human psychology and why people do the things they do. Anything related to that very broad topic will interest me. I also spend a lot of time thinking about what is "right" and how society would be optimally structured. And just what would be most likely to bring me happiness, differences between different cultures and places to live and visit, things like that.

*Uhhh idk? I think this is more intuitive but not totally sure. But I would say it doubles down on "feeling" interest for sure. So INFP or ISFP is what this is narrowed down to imo.

SCENARIO 7

You are the manager and an employee has just presented you two courses of action pertaining to a project you had him/her working on. You need to make a decision on which course of action to implement.

COA 1: Highly efficient and effective, gets the job done and saves time and resources doing so, however a few of the company's policies will have to be bent or broken to accomplish this course of action. Bending these particular policies could possibly cause temporary risk to company resources while the COA is being implemented however, once complete it would go back to business as usual.

COA 2: Safe and works directly in line and adheres to all company policies however this course of action is not nearly as efficient and effective as COA 1. It will still get the job done but will cost the company much more time and resources to accomplish.

- Which course of action would you choose and why?

- Describe your thought process / what influenced you as you make this decision as well as how would you define what is right / wrong in this scenario?*

COA2. Policies are there for a reason, and no way am I trusting anyone but myself on how and when to take any risks breaking them. If COA1 went poorly I could lose my job. If the policies are really costing us that much efficiency, they should be changed. But that is a company-wide decision to make, not one that I should make unilaterally.

*Okay definitely cooperative. So my final result would be INFP.


I think I am actually most likely an ENFP. Possibly an ISFP. So this came close, but I think it is worth adding another question to perhaps clarify introversion vs extraversion. But, maybe I didn't quite analyze Scenario 5 correctly- that scenario would point to Fi being my aux instead of my dominant- but I had already "ruled out" extraverted types in the previous Scenario 4 so that threw it off.*


----------

